# Obbligo vaccinale e SGP per i lavoratori. Governo spaccato. Draghi...



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Repubblica: Letta vuole l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti ma la proposta divide il Governo. Salvini, i 5 Stelle e Fratelli d'Italia dicono di no all'imposizione, Forza Italia e PD favorevoli. Renzi lancia una petizione per il sì. Ma Draghi ha pronta l'alternativa al veto dei partiti: il Super Green pass per tutti i lavoratori di tutte le categorie. Presto la decisione.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Letta vuole l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti ma la proposta divide il Governo. Salvini, i 5 Stelle e Fratelli d'Italia dicono di no all'imposizione, Forza Italia e PD favorevoli. Renzi lancia una petizione per il sì. Ma Draghi ha pronta l'alternativa al veto dei partiti: il Super Green pass per tutti i lavoratori di tutte le categorie. Presto la decisione.



Come già ampiamente scritto, io mi sono vaccinato. Ma ciò che temo di più di questi vaccini è che a portare avanti propaganda e addirittura obbligo siano questi mostri farabutti anti italiani, anti tutto ciò che normale, e senza scrupoli.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Letta vuole l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti ma la proposta divide il Governo. Salvini, i 5 Stelle e Fratelli d'Italia dicono di no all'imposizione, Forza Italia e PD favorevoli. Renzi lancia una petizione per il sì. Ma Draghi ha pronta l'alternativa al veto dei partiti: il Super Green pass per tutti i lavoratori di tutte le categorie. Presto la decisione.


.


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

C'è tempo ad arrivare ad 8, dai.
Con calma sig. Draghi.









Sensazione personale è che dovrete farle tutte, tanto è acquetta, serve a niente, il più è far sentire 'sta roba alla testa e quindi abituare le persone a farsi almeno due dosette all'anno fino al 2024 poi "liberi tutti", la sperimentazione sarà finita e il virus sarà diventato un semplice raffreddorino che necessiterà di un unico richiamo/massimo due per i più bravi durante la stagione invernale.
Credo che potrebbero esserci altre varianti, del resto a quello serve il vaccino, già quest'anno lo hanno riempito bene con omicronne e le misure più restrittive sono già partite o verranno rese più dure col passare del tempo e col favore dei media, dei dati, delle sensazioni, del livello di drammaticità che giornali/media lecchini riusciranno a creare, il Natale ha dato una grossa mano, il capodanno pure, restrizioni, terrore, misure drastiche, finiti i panettoni poi sarà l'ora di pensare ad un'altra eccezzionale dose e così via, prima dell'arrivo della dolce estate che non farà terminare le vaccinazioni ma servirà per far circolare il virus proprio come l'anno scorso e per trasformarlo in vista del periodo invernale, dove solitamente l'influenza c'è sempre stata e ha sempre fatto un po' di morti per via del grande interesse che c'era per la sanità negli anni scorsi visti i mlrd andati in fumo per salvare ciò che non si può salvare nemmeno ora, la democrazia, l'€, l'Europa dall'invasione islamica, dalle multinazionali, dal cancel culture, da ciò che deve distrarre per portare avanti il giochino.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Zelig fa un bafffo a sti cialtroni, ad ogni modo benissimo così, niente più tamponi e covid party in tutta Italia, tanto le multe non le paga più nessuno, che si fottano loro e i seguaci.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è tempo ad arrivare ad 8, dai.
> Con calma sig. Draghi.
> 
> 
> ...


"Anche 100 se sarà necessario" "vogliamo quelli nuovi e aggiornati"


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo che questo Stato spregevole e ridicolo, che a questo punto spero un giorno possa venir cancellato, mi avrà obbligato in maniera meschina (facendomi persino firmare una liberatoria) a iniettarmi un vaccino del quale dichiaratamente non conoscono effetti futuri e ridicolazzano gli eventi avversi, contro la mia volontà, nel corpo per il quale io dovrei essere l'unico a decidere, spero di vivere abbastanza e in salute per vedere cadere in disgrazia, nel peggior modo possibile, e pagare tutti coloro che hanno contribuito, direttamente o indirettamente, a questa per me inaccettabile violazione della libertà personale. Tutti. Dal nuovo duce Draghi all'ultima delle pecore del web.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dopo che questo Stato spregevole e ridicolo, che a questo punto spero un giorno possa venir cancellato, mi avrà obbligato in maniera meschina (facendomi persino firmare una liberatoria) a iniettarmi un vaccino del quale dichiaratamente non conoscono effetti futuri e ridicolazzano gli eventi avversi, contro la mia volontà, nel corpo per il quale io dovrei essere l'unico a decidere, spero di vivere abbastanza e in salute per vedere cadere in disgrazia, nel peggior modo possibile, e pagare tutti coloro che hanno contribuito, direttamente o indirettamente, a questa per me inaccettabile violazione della libertà personale. Tutti. Dal nuovo duce Draghi all'ultima delle pecore del web.


e dopo questo direi buon anno a tutti


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dopo che questo Stato spregevole e ridicolo, che a questo punto spero un giorno possa venir cancellato, mi avrà obbligato in maniera meschina (facendomi persino firmare una liberatoria) a iniettarmi un vaccino del quale dichiaratamente non conoscono effetti futuri e ridicolazzano gli eventi avversi, contro la mia volontà, nel corpo per il quale io dovrei essere l'unico a decidere, spero di vivere abbastanza e in salute per vedere cadere in disgrazia, nel peggior modo possibile, e pagare tutti coloro che hanno contribuito, direttamente o indirettamente, a questa per me inaccettabile violazione della libertà personale. Tutti. Dal nuovo duce Draghi all'ultima delle pecore del web.


Speri male, amico mio.
Nessuno di questi criminali pagherà nemmeno per un solo minuto della sua vita, anzi è capace che il popolo, ormai completamente ammaestrato, gli regali pure il voto alle prossime amministrative.


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Dopo che questo Stato spregevole e ridicolo, che a questo punto spero un giorno possa venir cancellato, mi avrà obbligato in maniera meschina (facendomi persino firmare una liberatoria) a iniettarmi un vaccino del quale dichiaratamente non conoscono effetti futuri e ridicolazzano gli eventi avversi, contro la mia volontà, nel corpo per il quale io dovrei essere l'unico a decidere, spero di vivere abbastanza e in salute per vedere cadere in disgrazia, nel peggior modo possibile, e pagare tutti coloro che hanno contribuito, direttamente o indirettamente, a questa per me inaccettabile violazione della libertà personale. Tutti. Dal nuovo duce Draghi all'ultima delle pecore del web.










Ottimo spunto di riflessione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ottimo spunto di riflessione.


2 anni di concetti, spiegazioni, confronti e quant'altro, e sto signore li ha riassunti in modo perfetto.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Speri male, amico mio.
> Nessuno di questi criminali pagherà nemmeno per un solo minuto della sua vita, anzi è capace che il popolo, ormai completamente ammaestrato, gli regali pure il voto alle prossime amministrative.



Su quello purtroppo non ho dubbi. D'altronde larga parte del popolo crede ciecamente ai media di regime, finanziati abitualmente dallo Stato con circa 90.000.000 € annui e dallo stesso Governo con ulteriori 376.000.000 € negli ultimi due anni per fare campagna per l'emergenza sanitaria, compromettendo dunque ogni possibilità di informazione imparziale e critica verso il governo stesso e facendo diventare i media strumenti di mera propaganda.
La mia era più una speranza generica. O un simpatico augurio alla Béla Guttmann.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Dicembre 2021)

Domanda (anche se non mi riguarda personalmente essendo vaccinato): se il 5 come sembra metteranno l'obbligo del vaccino per poter andare a lavorare dal 10 di gennaio, e volendoci poi almeno 15/20 giorni per riuscire a prenotare il vaccino e farlo verosimilmente... ci saranno oltre 5 milioni di italiani a casa fermi (in malattia o ferie suppongo) 2 o 3 settimane da lavoro in attesa di andarsi a fare il vaccino? Come può bloccarsi il 10% dell'Italia per quasi un mese?


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domanda (anche se non mi riguarda personalmente essendo vaccinato): se il 5 come sembra metteranno l'obbligo del vaccino per poter andare a lavorare dal 10 di gennaio, e volendoci poi almeno 15/20 giorni per riuscire a prenotare il vaccino e farlo verosimilmente... ci saranno oltre 5 milioni di italiani a casa fermi (in malattia o ferie suppongo) 2 o 3 settimane da lavoro in attesa di andarsi a fare il vaccino? *Come può bloccarsi il 10% dell'Italia per quasi un mese?*


Domanda lecita, ma a loro non frega assolutamente nulla


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Letta vuole l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti ma la proposta divide il Governo. Salvini, i 5 Stelle e Fratelli d'Italia dicono di no all'imposizione, Forza Italia e PD favorevoli. Renzi lancia una petizione per il sì. Ma Draghi ha pronta l'alternativa al veto dei partiti: il Super Green pass per tutti i lavoratori di tutte le categorie. Presto la decisione.


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Vorrà dire che faremo come i divanari e gli stranieri (soprattutto rumeni  ) e chiederemo anche noi il reddito di cittadinanza.
Più il lavoro in nero,ovviamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto Crisanti si conferma essere l'unico temerario a "criticare" il padrino del governo,prendendo palesemente in giro i "migliori" del governo.

Anche per lui non ha senso "liberare" i vaccinati dalla quarantena,vaccinati che potrebbero essere positivi anche loro e diffondere così il vairuz.
E allora come faremo a difendere "i nostri nonni",caro vecchio mantra di tutti i siringatori di professione ?
Come faremo a difendere le persone fragili ?

Eppure molti sostenevano di essersi vaccinati per "altruismo",proprio per difendere queste categorie


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Letta vuole l'obbligo vaccinale per tutti ma la proposta divide il Governo. Salvini, i 5 Stelle e Fratelli d'Italia dicono di no all'imposizione, Forza Italia e PD favorevoli. Renzi lancia una petizione per il sì. Ma Draghi ha pronta l'alternativa al veto dei partiti: il Super Green pass per tutti i lavoratori di tutte le categorie. Presto la decisione.


Ahimè è l’unico modo per convincere i rimanenti reticenti e far andare avanti la locomotiva paese spedita, con un passo unico.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto Crisanti si conferma essere l'unico temerario a "criticare" il padrino del governo,prendendo palesemente in giro i "migliori" del governo.
> 
> Anche per lui non ha senso "liberare" i vaccinati dalla quarantena,vaccinati che potrebbero essere positivi anche loro e diffondere così il vairuz.
> E allora come faremo a difendere "i nostri nonni",caro vecchio mantra di tutti i siringatori di professione ?
> ...



Confindustria non vuole gente in quarantena per non rimetterci soldi.
Il supergreenpass sul lavoro serve SOLO a questo, a evitare non vaccinati sentinella che tamponandosi rivelino la presenza di focolai. Di fatto vogliono far lavorare tutti anche se infetti e evitare si sappia lo siano.


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Domanda (anche se non mi riguarda personalmente essendo vaccinato): se il 5 come sembra metteranno l'obbligo del vaccino per poter andare a lavorare dal 10 di gennaio, e volendoci poi almeno 15/20 giorni per riuscire a prenotare il vaccino e farlo verosimilmente... ci saranno oltre 5 milioni di italiani a casa fermi (in malattia o ferie suppongo) 2 o 3 settimane da lavoro in attesa di andarsi a fare il vaccino? Come può bloccarsi il 10% dell'Italia per quasi un mese?


Ti dico come è funzionato a scuola dopo l’introduzione dell’obbligo il 15 dicembre: bastava la prenotazione + i tamponi fino ad avvenuta somministrazione. Penso che a logica sarà così ovunque


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Confindustria non vuole gente in quarantena per non rimetterci soldi.
> Il supergreenpass sul lavoro serve SOLO a questo, a evitare non vaccinati sentinella che tamponandosi rivelino la presenza di focolai. Di fatto vogliono far lavorare tutti anche se infetti e evitare si sappia lo siano.



Infatti volevo sottolineare proprio questo : di scienzahh nessuna traccia.
Eppure in molti si ostinano ad applaudire ogni caccola che esce dal naso di qualche esponente del governo,bah.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto in Sudafrica, con una percentuale ridicola di vaccinati, sostengono di aver superato il picco di Omicron e iniziano a rimuovere restrizioni.
Prossimamente in Italia calerà il numero dei morti "grazie" a Omicron (chi muore ora è reduce da delta), immagino vogliano smaltire in fretta le dosi obsolete pagate milioni e poi attribuire a questa genialata il merito del calo dei decessi. Con grande entusiasmo delle pecore. 

Nel frattempo, mentre in Italia per essere curato devi rientrare in tempi e criteri quasi impossibili da conciliare, in Russia hanno approvato la terapia De Donno.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto in Sudafrica, con una percentuale ridicola di vaccinati, sostengono di aver superato il picco di Omicron e iniziano a rimuovere restrizioni.
> Prossimamente in Italia calerà il numero dei morti "grazie" a Omicron (chi muore ora è reduce da delta), immagino vogliano smaltire in fretta le dosi obsolete pagate milioni e poi attribuire a questa genialata il merito del calo dei decessi. Con grande entusiasmo delle pecore.
> 
> Nel frattempo, mentre in Italia per essere curato devi rientrare in tempi e criteri quasi impossibili da consiliare, in Russia hanno approvato la terapia De Donno.


Ovviamente.
Se si scopre che Omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza nemmeno vaccinarsi, poi qualcuno qualche domanda se la fa.
Meglio vaccinare tutti, così gli apostoli, anche qui dentro, posteranno dati che neanche loro capiscono, dicendo che è merito di Pfizer.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto in Sudafrica, con una percentuale ridicola di vaccinati, sostengono di aver superato il picco di Omicron e iniziano a rimuovere restrizioni.



Questo è da far leggere alle pecore italiote.
Pensare all'obbligo proprio quando la nuova variante potrebbe essere quella meno letale che ci porterà fuori dall'incubo..è proprio il governo dei "minkioni" e degli affaristi.


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Il Drago è il più grande Mostro della storia di questa nazione. È uno senza anima nè scrupoli. Un sicario che esegue ordini. È il Tano Cariddi della vita reale.

E Cacarella è della stessa pasta


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Se si scopre che Omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza nemmeno vaccinarsi, poi qualcuno qualche domanda se la fa.
> Meglio vaccinare tutti, così gli apostoli, anche qui dentro, posteranno dati che neanche loro capiscono, dicendo che è merito di Pfizer.


E che problema c'è? basterà dire: "Non sapevamo che omicron fosse solo un raffreddore.."


----------



## danjr (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Se si scopre che Omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza nemmeno vaccinarsi, poi qualcuno qualche domanda se la fa.
> Meglio vaccinare tutti, così gli apostoli, anche qui dentro, posteranno dati che neanche loro capiscono, dicendo che è merito di Pfizer.


Se si scoprisse fosse un raffreddore tanto meglio, però non si tratta di scoprire, si tratta di prevenire. Nel dubbio giusto proporre il vaccino, poi se a fine inverso le morti saranno minime giustissimo rimuterete tutte le restrizioni. Ora non possiamo permettercelo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se si scoprisse fosse un raffreddore tanto meglio, però non si tratta di scoprire, si tratta di prevenire. Nel dubbio giusto proporre il vaccino, poi se a fine inverso le morti saranno minime giustissimo rimuterete tutte le restrizioni. Ora non possiamo permettercelo



Quindi si "copiano" gli altri paesi solo quando si tratta di 2,3 e 4° dose,mentre non si può provare ad analizzare una situazione come quella del sudafrica o quella dell'UK (in uk,dove i contagi sono saliti ma le morti si sono dimezzate) ?
Bello.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ma scusate,di fatto non siamo già all'obbligo vaccinale?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è tempo ad arrivare ad 8, dai.
> Con calma sig. Draghi.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho avuto la dritta che 8 sarà il numero perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma scusate,di fatto non siamo già all'obbligo vaccinale?


Per come vedo io la vita si.
Stanno giocando coi sinonimi.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per come vedo io la vita si.
> Stanno giocando coi sinonimi.


Ma infatti, c'è ancora gente che la butta sulla politica e la scienza quando si parla di Green Pass

Il Green Pass serve solo e soltanto a convincere più gente possibile ad andare a vaccinarsi.

E' solo un metodo coercitivo-soft


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, c'è ancora gente che la butta sulla politica e la scienza quando si parla di Green Pass
> 
> Il Green Pass serve solo e soltanto a convincere più gente possibile ad andare a vaccinarsi.
> 
> E' solo un metodo *coercitivo-soft*



A discapito del lavoro e della fame,ma comunque per voi è coercitivo-soft...


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se si scoprisse fosse un raffreddore tanto meglio, però non si tratta di scoprire, si tratta di prevenire. Nel dubbio giusto proporre il vaccino, poi se a fine inverso le morti saranno minime giustissimo rimuterete tutte le restrizioni. Ora non possiamo permettercelo


Il punto è che fino ad ora non si è prevenuto nulla, e di certo non per qualche non vaccinato a zonzo per le strade.

Tra l’altro non c’è bisogno di scoprire nulla. Lo si sa già.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, c'è ancora gente che la butta sulla politica e la scienza quando si parla di Green Pass
> 
> Il Green Pass serve solo e soltanto a convincere più gente possibile ad andare a vaccinarsi.
> 
> E' solo un metodo coercitivo-soft


Errato, pazzomania. Questo è ciò che viene propagandato.

Il Green Pass è uno strumento totalitario, simbolo dell'adesione incondizionata alle direttive politiche, come lo era (e te lo dice un fascista convinto) la tessera del PNF durante il Ventennio.
Difatti si vedono le stesse identiche situazioni, ovvero impossibilità di compiere il proprio lavoro senza la presenza di tale strumento e l'allontanamento di chiunque, pur avendolo, ha fatto uso della libertà di pensiero per dichiararsi contrario in linea di principio (e ce ne sono molti nel corpo docente che hanno subito tale vessazione).
OGGI viene usato come "incentivo alla vaccinazione", ma di fatto già si vede all'orizzonte la sua utilità reale:
1) tracciamento degli spostamenti, abitudini, acquisti ecc.
2) utilizzo a scopo intimidatorio e ricattatorio

E sul punto 2 sono già emerse dichiarazioni di politici in tal senso, come quelli che propugnavano "la tassa per il non vaccinato".
Non è un caso se la gestione del Green Pass non sia affidata al Ministero della Salute ma a quello delle Finanze, sebbene il caro Mentana con il suo Open cerchi di farla apparire una cosa del tutto normale.


----------



## Devil man (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Confindustria non vuole gente in quarantena per non rimetterci soldi.
> Il supergreenpass sul lavoro serve SOLO a questo, a evitare non vaccinati sentinella che tamponandosi rivelino la presenza di focolai. Di fatto vogliono far lavorare tutti anche se infetti e evitare si sappia lo siano.



Non vedo l'ora di dire alla mia azienda che mi dovranno sospendere e poi licenziare.. mi farò due anni con la disoccupazione..


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di dire alla mia azienda che mi dovranno sospendere e poi licenziare.. mi farò due anni con la disoccupazione..


Hanno dato lo strumento della sospensione proprio per evitare ciò. Non ti possono licenziare in alcun modo, solo sospendere, ovviamente senza stipendio né disoccupazione né rdc. 
Stavolta l'hanno studiata bene, pensa a che popò di lavoro hanno fatto. Però solo dove gli fa più comodo, pensa che tutt'ora, se vien beccato un dipendente a rubare non lo si può sospendere ne licenziare, anzi, se lo fai devi pure risarcirlo


----------



## Mika (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mio padre si è preso il covid... oggi non riusciva a stare un piedi, ma era lucido ma gli faceva male tutti i muscoli, lo abbiamo portato in ospedale, è uscito che ha il covid. Non so come sia arrivato a casa nostra visto che non usciamo mai se non per fare la spesa e con tutto le mascherine ecc ecc... 

io dovevo vaccinarmi il 6 gennaio, mia madre ha solo la prima dose. Ho paura per mio padre, non si era fatto vaccinare perché aveva paura, non so nemmeno se con tutte le medicine che prende potesse vaccinarsi.

Ho paura.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre si è preso il covid... oggi non riusciva a stare un piedi, ma era lucido ma gli faceva male tutti i muscoli, lo abbiamo portato in ospedale, è uscito che ha il covid. *Non so come sia arrivato a casa nostra visto che non usciamo mai se non per fare la spesa e con tutto le mascherine ecc ecc...
> *
> io dovevo vaccinarmi il 6 gennaio, mia madre ha solo la prima dose. Ho paura per mio padre, non si era fatto vaccinare perché aveva paura, non so nemmeno se con tutte le medicine che prende potesse vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ho paura.


Per lo stesso motivo per il quale ti puoi beccare l'influenza anche se esci una volta al mese.
All'inizio di questa pagliacciata lo dicevano anche i signorini dell'OMS: le mascherine non servono perché non proteggono. Poi hanno stranamente cambiato la decisione. Una delle tante. Salvo poi scoprire quante aziende (stranamente anche finanziatrici della stessa OMS) le producevano.

Spiacente per tuo padre. I miei migliori auguri per una serena guarigione.


----------



## vota DC (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre si è preso il covid... oggi non riusciva a stare un piedi, ma era lucido ma gli faceva male tutti i muscoli, lo abbiamo portato in ospedale, è uscito che ha il covid. Non so come sia arrivato a casa nostra visto che non usciamo mai se non per fare la spesa e con tutto le mascherine ecc ecc...
> 
> io dovevo vaccinarmi il 6 gennaio, mia madre ha solo la prima dose. Ho paura per mio padre, non si era fatto vaccinare perché aveva paura, non so nemmeno se con tutte le medicine che prende potesse vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ho paura.


Le mascherine proteggono al 90% e quelle chirurgiche ancora meno, quindi è molto più pericoloso fare la spesa con mascherina che fare feste al chiuso con famigliari senza mascherina. Devi vederti dagli estranei e considerarli come infetti.


----------



## Devil man (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hanno dato lo strumento della sospensione proprio per evitare ciò. Non ti possono licenziare in alcun modo, solo sospendere, ovviamente senza stipendio né disoccupazione né rdc.
> Stavolta l'hanno studiata bene, pensa a che popò di lavoro hanno fatto. Però solo dove gli fa più comodo, pensa che tutt'ora, se vien beccato un dipendente a rubare non lo si può sospendere ne licenziare, anzi, se lo fai devi pure risarcirlo



Bene quindi mi farò una vacanza fino a Marzo sperando nella fine dello stato di emergenza..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre si è preso il covid... oggi non riusciva a stare un piedi, ma era lucido ma gli faceva male tutti i muscoli, lo abbiamo portato in ospedale, è uscito che ha il covid. Non so come sia arrivato a casa nostra visto che non usciamo mai se non per fare la spesa e con tutto le mascherine ecc ecc...
> 
> io dovevo vaccinarmi il 6 gennaio, mia madre ha solo la prima dose. Ho paura per mio padre, non si era fatto vaccinare perché aveva paura, non so nemmeno se con tutte le medicine che prende potesse vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ho paura.



Mi spiace per tuo padre,vedrai che si riprenderà


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Dal momento che ritengono che la soluzione sia il vaccino(e potremmo parlarne per ore),devono metterne l'obbligo a 360°.Questo significa che se non sei vaccinato,non puoi entrare neanche in un supermercato.
Non ha senso che ci siano persone(me compreso) che sono alla terza dose e altri che non hanno fatto neanche la prima.O tutti remiamo dalla stessa parte,oppure non se ne verrà mai fuori


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A discapito del lavoro e della fame,ma comunque per voi è coercitivo-soft...


Per chi ha *davvero *paura del vaccino, è un metodo assolutamente soft.

Il metodo "hard" sarebbe l' obbligo

Per chi non si vaccina solo perchè ama rompere le palle, certo, non esiste nulla da fare.
Romperanno le palle comunque.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per chi ha *davvero *paura del vaccino, è un metodo assolutamente soft.
> 
> Il metodo "hard" sarebbe l' obbligo
> 
> ...



Il metodo hard sarebbe l'obbligo ?
Ma è già questo un obbligo !
Se uno ha davvero paura non lo convinci neanche a bastonate,incredibile come le tentiate tutte pur di non voler capire.

Chi non vorrà vaccinarsi andrà persino alla caritas pur di non sottoporsi ad un trattamento che non vuole subire sul proprio corpo.
E questo,volenti o nolenti,dovrete accettarlo.

Mi spiace per il governo itaGliano che non riuscirà a vantarsi con i capistato di altre nazioni di aver costretto e ricattato il 100% dei cittadini a sottoporsi a questa *****.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per chi ha *davvero *paura del vaccino, è un metodo assolutamente soft.
> 
> Il metodo "hard" sarebbe l' obbligo
> 
> ...


Chissà cosa ci si inventerà dopo che, avendo vaccinato il 100% della popolazione, scoprirete che non è cambiato niente.

Inizio a diventare curioso…


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa ci si inventerà dopo che, avendo vaccinato il 100% fella popolazione, scoprirete che non è cambiato niente.
> 
> Inizio a diventare curioso…


Immagino daran la colpa alle nuove varianti che "scopriranno" e ai vaccinati solo con 2/3/4 dosi (ieri Boris Johnson ha detto che le terapie intensive in UK sono piene al 90% di vaccinati con due dosi invitandoli a fare la terza, in Italia va ancora di moda dire che il 90% sono non vaccinati, anche se poi i dati dimostrano che sono menzogne, immagino che i bi-vaccinati saranno i prossimi "no-vax che bloccano il paese").


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mio padre si è preso il covid... oggi non riusciva a stare un piedi, ma era lucido ma gli faceva male tutti i muscoli, lo abbiamo portato in ospedale, è uscito che ha il covid. Non so come sia arrivato a casa nostra visto che non usciamo mai se non per fare la spesa e con tutto le mascherine ecc ecc...
> 
> io dovevo vaccinarmi il 6 gennaio, mia madre ha solo la prima dose. Ho paura per mio padre, non si era fatto vaccinare perché aveva paura, non so nemmeno se con tutte le medicine che prende potesse vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ho paura.


te l'han detto che variante è?
buona fortuna


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Immagino *daran la colpa alle nuove varianti *che "scopriranno" e ai vaccinati solo con 2/3/4 dosi (ieri Boris Johnson ha detto che le terapie intensive in UK sono piene al 90% di vaccinati con due dosi invitandoli a fare la terza, in Italia va ancora di moda dire che il 90% sono non vaccinati, anche se poi i dati dimostrano che sono menzogne, immagino che i bi-vaccinati saranno i prossimi "no-vax che bloccano il paese").


Per me, consiglio d' amico virtuale, dovete uscire dal loop "daranno colpa"

Non è un videogame o un film ( molti per me ne hanno visti davvero troppi a sensazione), non è che "danno" colpa alle varianti: lo è davvero

Se la pensi al contrario o hai dubbi, prendi un genetista virale ( o come si chiamano, non lo so), fai fare una perizia a pagamento e ti metterai l' anima in pace togliendoti ogni dubbio

Le sequenze genetiche sono pubbliche ( non so ne dirti ne dove ne come, ma so che lo sono)


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Dal momento che ritengono che la soluzione sia il vaccino(e potremmo parlarne per ore),devono metterne l'obbligo a 360°.Questo significa che se non sei vaccinato,non puoi entrare neanche in un supermercato.
> Non ha senso che ci siano persone(me compreso) che sono alla terza dose e altri che non hanno fatto neanche la prima.O tutti remiamo dalla stessa parte,oppure non se ne verrà mai fuori



Va bene. Infatti io sono per l'obbligo se lo scopo è quello, purtroppo questo non è sufficiente a fare di me un non-complottista.

Quanto ci vuole a quei criminali al governo per capirlo, basteranno un migliaio di anni ? Ce la faranno con un QI volutamente limitato a 2.5 o giù di lì ?

Ma certo che lo capiscono. Lo capisci tu, lo capisco io e lo capiscono tutti.

Sfortunatamente, una volta imposto l'obbligo, diventa terribilmente difficoltoso scrivere altre pagine di questa tragedia a uso e consumo dei Puppet Masters.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Immagino daran la colpa alle nuove varianti che "scopriranno" e ai vaccinati solo con 2/3/4 dosi (ieri Boris Johnson ha detto che le terapie intensive in UK sono piene al 90% di vaccinati con due dosi invitandoli a fare la terza, in Italia va ancora di moda dire che il 90% sono non vaccinati, anche se poi i dati dimostrano che sono menzogne, immagino che i bi-vaccinati saranno i prossimi "no-vax che bloccano il paese").


Fontana ha detto 55% di non vaccinati la scorsa settimana, non il 90%
Nessuno ti nasconde la verità, non è tutto un #noncelodicono


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Bene quindi mi farò una vacanza fino a Marzo sperando nella fine dello stato di emergenza..


Se ne hai la possibilità fai assolutamente bene, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Dal momento che ritengono che la soluzione sia il vaccino(e potremmo parlarne per ore),devono metterne l'obbligo a 360°.Questo significa che se non sei vaccinato,non puoi entrare neanche in un supermercato.
> Non ha senso che ci siano persone(me compreso) che sono alla terza dose e altri che non hanno fatto neanche la prima.O tutti remiamo dalla stessa parte,oppure non se ne verrà mai fuori


Spiace, ti vai a fare la spesa insieme ai novacchese.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, consiglio d' amico virtuale, dovete uscire dal loop "daranno colpa"
> 
> *Non è un videogame o un film ( molti per me ne hanno visti davvero troppi a sensazione), non è che "danno" colpa alle varianti: lo è davvero*
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, vediamo troppi film e giochiamo anche a troppi videogame.
Lascia stare, non darci retta, è tutta colpa di quel fottuto pangolino. I pangolini sono persone orribili, più dei cavalli. (semicit.)


Dev'essere bello vivere così, dove tutto si pensa capiti per caso ed ogni forma di discernimento diventi, di conseguenza, inutile.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, vediamo troppi film e giochiamo anche a troppi videogame.
> Lascia stare, non darci retta, è tutta colpa di quel fottuto pangolino. I pangolini sono persone orribili, più dei cavalli. (semicit.)
> 
> 
> Dev'essere bello vivere così, dove tutto si pensa capiti per caso ed ogni forma di discernimento diventi, di conseguenza, inutile.


Tanto finirà come al solito, quando questa cosa finirà, perchè finirà, tutti quelli che vedevano dietro chissà che complotto sono certo non si cospargeranno il capo di cenere.

Torneranno a vedere chissà che film pure dietro al prossimo grande tema.

Parlo in generale chiaramente, non solo qui. 

Tutte cose che ho già visto e rivisto più volte, senza fare esempi o servirebbe un libro.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tanto finirà come al solito, quando questa cosa finirà, perchè finirà, tutti quelli che vedevano dietro chissà che complotto sono certo non si cospargeranno il capo di cenere.
> 
> Torneranno a vedere chissà che film pure dietro al prossimo grande tema.
> 
> Bazzico qui da anni, visto e rivisto più volte.


Guarda, io parlo per me: io sono uno che spera ogni giorno che tutto ciò sia davvero un ragionamento portato troppo all'estremo, e che la situazione sia davvero come dite voi.
Dico sul serio, perché se fosse come penso che sia, allora la gravità sarebbe talmente elevata che avremmo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
E purtroppo ci sono ben troppi collegamenti con avvenimenti passati, e troppe coincidenze.

Ma ripeto: spero davvero che sia come diciate voi.


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Errato, pazzomania. Questo è ciò che viene propagandato.
> 
> Il Green Pass è uno strumento totalitario, simbolo dell'adesione incondizionata alle direttive politiche, come lo era (e te lo dice un fascista convinto) la tessera del PNF durante il Ventennio.
> Difatti si vedono le stesse identiche situazioni, ovvero impossibilità di compiere il proprio lavoro senza la presenza di tale strumento e l'allontanamento di chiunque, pur avendolo, ha fatto uso della libertà di pensiero per dichiararsi contrario in linea di principio (e ce ne sono molti nel corpo docente che hanno subito tale vessazione).
> ...


Secondo qualcuno è roba soft, coercitiva, ma la gente che hanno accoppato escludendo 6 mln di persone dalla vita lavorativa e sociale? e la gente che acopperanno sempre per lo stesso motivo?
Dov'è l'emergenza? l'emergenza c'era pure gli anni scorsi e si chiamava sanità imbarazzante, infatti gliene hanno fatte di tutti i colori e poi l'hanno sostituita con la scienzopolitica istituzionalizzando qualsiasi cosa alla faccia della costituzione migliore del mondo, dal viaggio sul bus al mondo del lavoro e forse presto pure per andare al supermercato (ah no, ma lì devi spendere quindi non esiste, come per la Chiesa che non va toccata).
Draghi è un no vax convinto, è uno che non ha fatto le scuole pubbliche, è uno che non si è mai mischiato, vive in un mondo tutto suo dove viene protetto ma non ha le palle, è uno che lavora nell'ombra, è uno che per mestiere fa il presidente del consiglio (per caso) e ogni giorno studia una mossa per fregare l'italiano inserendo quelle che sono delle norme assolutamente non sanitarie che non lo riguardano nemmeno (è un vile banchiere/affarista), quindi incivili, che sarebbero nate comunque, in un modo o nell'altro, certo, sarebbe stato strano farlo in una situazione di non emergenza, diciamo in un mondo non pandemico, infatti le tappe sono state rispettate, il caos scientifico ha regnato sovrano e in questo caso certa gente ci ha sguazzato, green pass e minaccia continua, a forza di dai e dai presto non rimarrà più nulla, tutto sarà accettato, nella norma, non si tornerà più indietro, questa è un'emergenza che non finirà mai a meno che da un momento all'altro l'inverno non diventi estate, così come l'autunno e la primavera.
Però voglio ridere quando si decreterà ancora una volta il fallimento totale di ogni misura presa, fallimento, chiariamoci, solamente "sanitario" perché dal punto di vista politico, deontologico e progressistico c'è tanto da festeggiare.
Abbiamo dentro un bel megagreen pass, i cittadini sono gli uni contro gli altri, ci sono dei nemici e non sono al governo, una nazione minacciata perché non si fa iniettare un siero che non serve a nulla, obsoleto quanto inutile e quindi dannoso (come bersi l'acqua del fosso solo perché si ha sete..), manco stessimo parlando di una roba definitiva no, è sperimentazione e ci sono degli interessi superiori, ergo la sottomissione deve essere ancora più forte perché siamo appunto in sperimentazione e non avendo topi tra le mani a cui basta una ruota serve chiramente una softissima coercizione, ma buona eh, buonissima.
Un paese devastato, giornali finanziati dal governo, media che non vedono altro che vaccini e prime dosi, boom di grin pass, misure restrittive formulate durante le feste per il dopo feste, in base ai numeri, al clamore, al terrorismo mediatico che i servi del potere riescono a creare con le loro assolutamente nondiparte trasmissioni televisive, un Idiocracy world fatto per benino dove i clandestini vengono chiamati migranti.
Ma io son curioso di capire cosa succederà quando si dovrà dire al mondo intero che si è scherzato, che è un raffreddore, che basta così, o forse no? forse pensano di andare avanti sempre? vaccini in estate e poi dildi nell'ano per tutto l'inverno? varianti? raffreddori nuovi, un bigiù 'sto mondo, a livello politico e filantropico è il mondo migliore possibile, il cittadino è in un stato di torpore infinito e non basterà sbattere le mani per svegliarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Guarda, io parlo per me: io sono uno che spera ogni giorno che tutto ciò sia davvero un ragionamento portato troppo all'estremo, e che la situazione sia davvero come dite voi.
> Dico sul serio, perché se fosse come penso che sia, allora la gravità sarebbe talmente elevata che avremmo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
> E purtroppo ci sono ben troppi collegamenti con avvenimenti passati, e troppe coincidenze.
> 
> Ma ripeto: spero davvero che sia come diciate voi.


Lo è. Lo è.

I metodi che usano per mettercelo in quel posto, tu e io nemmeno li sospettiamo.

Non certo con una robaccia incasinata e che desta sospetti, come questa della pandemia.

Se fossero dei geni del male, non cascano come idioti in tutte le contraddizioni e tentennamenti dovuti ad una roba pubblica come la pandemia.

Diversamente, se non fossero dei geni del male, che temiamo allora?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, vediamo troppi film e giochiamo anche a troppi videogame.
> Lascia stare, non darci retta, è tutta colpa di quel fottuto pangolino. I pangolini sono persone orribili, più dei cavalli. (semicit.)
> 
> 
> Dev'essere bello vivere così, dove tutto si pensa capiti per caso ed ogni forma di discernimento diventi, di conseguenza, inutile.


Come pensi sarebbe messo oggi il mondo se nessun piano vaccinale fosse stato messo in atto?
Non è una provocazione ma una domanda sincera per capire il tuo punto di vista e cercare di andare al nocciolo della questione.

Poi ti dico cosa ne penso io.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Come pensi sarebbe messo oggi il mondo se nessun piano vaccinale fosse stato messo in atto?*
> Non è una provocazione ma una domanda sincera per capire il tuo punto di vista e cercare di andare al nocciolo della questione.
> 
> Poi ti dico cosa ne penso io.


Esattamente come oggi.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tanto finirà come al solito, quando questa cosa finirà, perchè finirà, tutti quelli che vedevano dietro chissà che complotto sono certo non si cospargeranno il capo di cenere.
> 
> Torneranno a vedere chissà che film pure dietro al prossimo grande tema.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, qui c'è poco da cospargersi.

Magari finirà. Forse. Del solito giochino alla fine viene a noia a tutti.

Però nel frattempo alcune cose saranno successe, che altrimenti non sarebbero successe.

Vediamo se poi sarai in grado di accorgertene.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Esattamente come oggi.


Quindi credi che un vaccinato abbia esattamente le stesse probabilità di sviluppare effetti avversi e potenzialmente letali di un non vaccinato?
Quindi per te il vaccino è una buona soluzione fisiologica ?


----------



## Mika (31 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te l'han detto che variante è?
> buona fortuna


Mi ha chiamato 4 volte, ancora devono visitarlo ha detto, gli hanno dato il codice verde. Grazie ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Immagino daran la colpa alle nuove varianti che "scopriranno" e ai vaccinati solo con 2/3/4 dosi (ieri Boris Johnson ha detto che le terapie intensive in UK sono piene al 90% di vaccinati con due dosi invitandoli a fare la terza, in Italia va ancora di moda dire che il 90% sono non vaccinati, anche se poi i dati dimostrano che sono menzogne, immagino che i bi-vaccinati saranno i prossimi "no-vax che bloccano il paese").


Adesso non è uscita la versione influenza stagionale + covid? 

Flu-ro-naaaa!!!







Dai, ci trollano di brutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi ha chiamato 4 volte, ancora devono visitarlo ha detto, gli hanno dato il codice verde. Grazie ne ho bisogno.


facci sapere


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se poi sarai in grado di accorgertene.


Tieniti pure i tuoi segreti se non vuoi condividerli con noi amici virtuali !!

PS: purtroppo non abbiamo più la messaggistica privata, altrimenti ti avrei fatto degli esempi clamorosi che nemmeno le trame dei migliori film, che sono finiti in nuvole di sapone gigantesche


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Adesso non è uscita la versione influenza stagionale + covid?
> 
> Flu-ro-naaaa!!!


puahahahahah un po' se le cercano.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quindi credi che un vaccinato abbia esattamente le stesse probabilità di sviluppare effetti avversi e potenzialmente letali di un non vaccinato?
> Quindi per te il vaccino è una buona soluzione fisiologica ?


Questo vaccino sì.
D'altronde, come si può pensare che gente che, dopo pochi mesi, ha una percentuale irrisoria di protezione non contribuisca alla diffusione del virus.
La gente che si è doppiamente vaccinata a Gennaio, ad Aprile era praticamente come un qualsiasi fottuto novax, con le stesse probabilità di venire ospedalizzato e morire, e nei mesi in cui era "immune" (termine errato che identifica ben altra condizione clinica) manteneva la stessa contagiosità e carica virale degli altri, cosa oramai ammessa persino dai pagliacci che governano la situazione.

Credi sia un caso che il Green Pass sia passato da 12 mesi, a 9, per poi passare a 6 mesi con obbligo di richiamo al quarto (che è un modo edulcorato che identifica che la validità effettiva del certificato è di 4 mesi)?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Il 5 gennaio è la nuova data cerchiata in rosso per un'ennesima revisione delle regole.
> Tra le altre cose, Draghi, Speranza e Brunetta spingono per obbligo vaccinale o estensione super green pass a ogni lavoratore.
> Maggioranza in bilico sulle decisioni del 5 gennaio: si terrà conto anche delle alleanze e delle strategie per l'elezione del capo dello stato.*





Raryof ha scritto:


> E che problema c'è? basterà dire: "Non sapevamo che omicron fosse solo un raffreddore.."





Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi si "copiano" gli altri paesi solo quando si tratta di 2,3 e 4° dose,mentre non si può provare ad analizzare una situazione come quella del sudafrica o quella dell'UK (in uk,dove i contagi sono saliti ma le morti si sono dimezzate) ?
> Bello.


Ahaha la solita strategia del "eh ma non potevano saperlo prima", come per tante altri aspetti di questa storia.

Chiaro no? L'esempio degli altri paesi dove la pandemia è in una fase successiva vale solo quando conviene a una certa parte.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tieniti pure i tuoi segreti se non vuoi condividerli con noi amici virtuali !!
> 
> PS: purtroppo non abbiamo più la messaggistica privata, altrimenti ti avrei fatto degli esempi clamorosi che nemmeno le trame dei migliori film, che sono finiti in nuvole di sapone gigantesche



Non ho segreti, mi sembra di parlare anche troppo.

Detto questo, potresti smuovere le chiappe (detto da amico) e cercare di approfondire con riflessioni e senso critico, invece che aspettare che lo facciano gli altri per te.

Di esempi ce ne sono a milioni.

Che so, tipo le cessioni di Ibrahimovic e Thiago, che hanno avuto ripercussioni pesantissime solo dopo anni ? Ce ne accorgiamo veramente solo ora. Esempio stupido da un utente stupido.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Adesso non è uscita la versione influenza stagionale + covid?
> 
> Flu-ro-naaaa!!!
> 
> ...



L'ho letto pure io. Poco tempo fa avevo scherzato sulla nuova variante fusa delmicron e questi se ne escono con la flurona. Almeno scegliessero dei nomi migliori


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Infatti io sono per l'obbligo se lo scopo è quello, purtroppo questo non è sufficiente a fare di me un non-complottista.
> 
> Quanto ci vuole a quei criminali al governo per capirlo, basteranno un migliaio di anni ? Ce la faranno con un QI volutamente limitato a 2.5 o giù di lì ?
> 
> ...


Non è sufficiente perchè ovviamente il vaccino non è un vaccino.
A parer mio,la matematica ci da una mano in tal senso:
Quanti sono i non vaccinati?Un 10%?Uso numeri a caso solo come esempio.
Questo 10% contrae il virus e lo distribuisce al 90% dei vaccinati.E questo 90% lo ridistribuisce al 10% che lo ha già contratto in precedenza?Non credo.
Probabilmente non siamo davvero vaccinati e continuamo a passarci all'infinito tutte le varianti del virus fino a che non decideranno di fare le cose sul serio


----------



## Raryof (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come pensi sarebbe messo oggi il mondo se nessun piano vaccinale fosse stato messo in atto?
> Non è una provocazione ma una domanda sincera per capire il tuo punto di vista e cercare di andare al nocciolo della questione.
> 
> Poi ti dico cosa ne penso io.


Se non si fosse saputo della pandemia non sarebbe cambiato granché, probabilmente avrebbero fatto altri tagli alla sanità, ci sarebbero state più morti, forse, chi può saperlo, ma parliamo pur sempre di anziani con patologie che sono riusciti ad accoppare comunque proprio agli inizi della pandemia quando si è deciso di salvare le vite dei più giovani perché il sistema sanitario, così come era stato pensato, non poteva stare al passo col marcio che si sarebbe poi sviluppato tra i governi che hanno visto una grande occasione di blocco che ancora oggi stiamo vivendo, proprio come 2 anni anni fa se non peggio, quindi cos'è cambiato? i morti son sempre quelli, l'obeso crepa, il cardiopatico crepa, i malori sospetti sono aumentati? non posso saperlo, ma anche se volessi saperlo non me lo direbbero perché non esiste "nessuna correlazione" tra morto e vaccinato.
Tutto ciò che è stato inserito dopo senza pandemia non ci sarebbe mai stato, non ci sarebbe stato l'impulso, perché se dopo quasi 2 anni le limitazioni sono più illogiche e tiranniche rispetto ai primi mesi di questa farsa allora cosa vuoi dire? che ne stiamo uscendo o che mancano altri 3 anni di sperimentazione su umani prima di poterla finire veramente? e non credo neanche si possa terminare così facilmente, le mascherine rimarranno sempre, ma ciò che fastidia è che il nuovo mondo prevederà l'utilizzo di codici per poter andare ovunque e quindi una patente sociale, le attività che non potranno gestirla o chiuderanno o stanno chiudendo ora, scordatevi le botteghe, scordatevi il turismo, i mercatini, le feste, c'è una rieducazione da fare e la state vivendo ora, propriro a Natale, dove si è tutti più buoni.
Com'era? buon Natale, a te e famiglia.
Che fai a capodanno? nulla, non si può sparare nemmeno il minicicciolo.
Queste sono le feste, non male dopo 2 anni di pandemic, con i super vaccini già belli in circolo.
Preparatevi perché nel 2022 si balla per davvero, anno nuovo nuove motivazioni, gente intorpidita che si farà fare la qualsiasi perché magari a Natale ha già dato, gente stufa, decreti settimanali che neanche l'Isis dei bei tempi quando mandavano fuori i video del terrore con le decapitazioni o la gente bruciata in gabbia, 'sto governo farà di tutto per tracciare la strada il prossimo anno per evitare che nel 2023 possano andare tutti a casa.
No virus no restrizioni, ergo il virus deve circolare ancora per molto tempo, non esisterà inverno senza un nuovo virus, senza il terrore di ammalarsi, di impanicare per uno starnuto, guardate gli utenti che hanno avuto a che fare con il covid, impanicati duri, li leggete anche qui, perché? perché sono stanchi e quindi poco lucidi, direi quasi ipocondriaci, più attaccati a qualcosa e quindi più genuflessi o cattivi con chi, secondo loro, è il nuovo nemico alla pari del virus, ma come ogni persona impanicata deciderà di seguire alla lettera tutto ciò che gli verrà imposto a patto che il proprio famigliare rimanga in vita.
Capito il giochino del terrore? capito perchè nessuno si fermerà proprio ora?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo vaccino sì.
> D'altronde, come si può pensare che gente che, dopo pochi mesi, ha una percentuale irrisoria di protezione non contribuisca alla diffusione del virus.
> La gente che si è doppiamente vaccinata a Gennaio, ad Aprile era praticamente come un qualsiasi fottuto novax, con le stesse probabilità di venire ospedalizzato e morire, e nei mesi in cui era "immune" (termine errato che identifica ben altra condizione clinica) manteneva la stessa contagiosità e carica virale degli altri, cosa oramai ammessa persino dai pagliacci che governano la situazione.
> 
> Credi sia un caso che il Green Pass sia passato da 12 mesi, a 9, per poi passare a 6 mesi con obbligo di richiamo al quarto (che è un modo edulcorato che identifica che la validità effettiva del certificato è di 4 mesi)?


Lascia stare la capacità di contagiare ,io parlo della protezione.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Domanda lecita, ma a loro non frega assolutamente nulla


Il governoh dei migliorih
Che potevano fare?
Multicit


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

io sono in un profondo stato d'ansia perchè temo l'obbligo generale e non ho idea di come io possa evitarlo: non riesco a pensare ad altro....


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto Crisanti si conferma essere l'unico temerario a "criticare" il padrino del governo,prendendo palesemente in giro i "migliori" del governo.
> 
> Anche per lui non ha senso "liberare" i vaccinati dalla quarantena,vaccinati che potrebbero essere positivi anche loro e diffondere così il vairuz.
> E allora come faremo a difendere "i nostri nonni",caro vecchio mantra di tutti i siringatori di professione ?
> ...


Altruismoh e dovereh civikoh ahahahahha
La più grande barzelletta di questi 2 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo vaccino sì.
> D'altronde, come si può pensare che gente che, dopo pochi mesi, ha una percentuale irrisoria di protezione non contribuisca alla diffusione del virus.
> La gente che si è doppiamente vaccinata a Gennaio, ad Aprile era praticamente come un qualsiasi fottuto novax, con le stesse probabilità di venire ospedalizzato e morire, e nei mesi in cui era "immune" (termine errato che identifica ben altra condizione clinica) manteneva la stessa contagiosità e carica virale degli altri, cosa oramai ammessa persino dai pagliacci che governano la situazione.
> 
> Credi sia un caso che il Green Pass sia passato da 12 mesi, a 9, per poi passare a 6 mesi con obbligo di richiamo al quarto (che è un modo edulcorato che identifica che la validità effettiva del certificato è di 4 mesi)?


Così fosse fai bene a non vaccinarti ed è chiaro il piano vaccinale è una buffonata.

Io voglio credere l'immunità crociata abbia un suo perché. 

Per il resto credo questo vaccino abbia essenzialmente sbugiardato il bel mondo di emme che abbiamo costruito.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo è. Lo è.
> 
> I metodi che usano per mettercelo in quel posto, tu e io nemmeno li sospettiamo.
> 
> Non certo con una robaccia incasinata e che desta sospetti, come questa della pandemia.


Va bene, mettiamo che tu abbia ragione.
Allora come ti spieghi che il piano pandemico attuale l'abbia scritto un magnate del petrolio e della finanza più di vent'anni fa?
Come ti spieghi che i primi ad attivarsi siano stati FMI e Banca Mondiale, prima ancora dell'OMS?
Come ti spieghi che l'OMS abbia cambiato la definizione di pandemia da "malattia a diffusione globale e alta mortalità" a "malattia a diffusione globale"?
Come ti spieghi che i tamponi fossero presenti prima ancora di isolare il virus e di identificarlo? Questo tralasciando il fatto che dopo è stato ammesso che non è mai stato isolato, ma è stata solo analizzata la sequenza genetica della proteina Spike del virus, come contestato anche da molti virologi in relazione alla scarsa protezione dei vaccini mRNA.

E prima che mi dici che niente di questo è vero, sappi che è tutto provato. Ci sono prove documentali di tutto questo.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fossero dei geni del male, non cascano come idioti in tutte le contraddizioni e tentennamenti dovuti ad una roba pubblica come la pandemia.


Tu devi capire che quando costruisci una narrazione su una bugia, soprattutto se il fine è la riduzione della libertà personale e la legalizzazione del controllo sociale, devi adattarti alle situazioni. Come dicevi prima, non è un videogioco, con una trama lineare.
Si tratta di una partita a scacchi che è determinata da vari fattori, l'imprevedibilità del, seppur influenzabile, popolo, la natura stessa e tanto altro.
Pensi che non ci abbiamo provato prima della SARS-CoV-2? Prova a guardare quanto detto e cercato di fare con la MERS, l'aviaria e la suina, per esempio, che però hanno finito per essere fuochi di paglia.
Ti potrei fare diversi esempi di come l'imprevedibilità delle situazioni ha richiesto misure di emergenza, anche drastiche e distruttive, per riportare la barra dritta.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Diversamente, se non fossero dei geni del male, che temiamo allora?


Una cosa molto semplice: la narcotizzazione delle coscienze.
Noi siamo, in questo momento, come quelli bendati che giocano alla pentolaccia. C'è chi sa dove si trova la pentola e ridono nel vederti muovere, ma tu no.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Altruismoh e dovereh civikoh ahahahahha
> La più grande barzelletta di questi 2 anni



Almeno dicessero la verità,ovvero che si sono vaccinati perchè si cagavano sotto del covid,non per proteggere gli altri.
Farebbero sicuramente più bella figura,dato che da quando è saltata fuori questa notizia dei 0 giorni di quarantena,nessuno ha aperto bocca.

Ti dirò di più,io non sono vaccinato e ho 0 paura di contrarre il covid. Se lo prendo,amen.
Ma me la sto facendo sotto per il booster che mio padre mi ha chiesto di prenotargli per gennaio.
E me la farò addosso quando mia madre,vaccinata con il monodose johnson,andrà a fare il mix con qualche altro vaccino.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Almeno dicessero la verità,ovvero che si sono vaccinati perchè si cagavano sotto del covid,non per proteggere gli altri.
> Farebbero sicuramente più bella figura,dato che da quando è saltata fuori questa notizia dei 0 giorni di quarantena,nessuno ha aperto bocca.
> 
> Ti dirò di più,io non sono vaccinato e ho 0 paura di contrarre il covid. Se lo prendo,amen.
> ...


Fai fare loro dei controlli mirati e segui un approccio medico .
Io all'hub ho avuto a che fare con medici professionali e cordiali. 
Sono andato per ben tre volte prima di farlo.


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io sono in un profondo stato d'ansia perchè temo l'obbligo generale e non ho idea di come io possa evitarlo: non riesco a pensare ad altro....


accetterei anche l'aiuto di uno specialista il problema è che la probabilità di incontrare un soggetto ultra vaccinista che mi giudichi e che non mi possa comprendere è alta


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fontana ha detto 55% di non vaccinati la scorsa settimana, non il 90%
> Nessuno ti nasconde la verità, non è tutto un #noncelodicono


No dai figurati, qui in italia ti dicono sempre la verità e non ti dicono bugie , soprattutto sul covid


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No dai figurati, qui in italia ti dicono sempre la verità e non ti dicono bugie , soprattutto sul covid


Grazie per aver risposto tu. Io non ho neanche più la forza di rispondere a certe affermazioni. Dopo quanto successo in questi due anni, con continue incoerenze e giravolte e menzogne addirittura anche ammesse, per me ci vuole un bel coraggio per ritenere che le istituzioni siano corrette e trasparenti.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Almeno dicessero la verità,ovvero che si sono vaccinati perchè si cagavano sotto del covid,non per proteggere gli altri.
> Farebbero sicuramente più bella figura,dato che da quando è saltata fuori questa notizia dei 0 giorni di quarantena,nessuno ha aperto bocca.
> 
> Ti dirò di più,io non sono vaccinato e ho 0 paura di contrarre il covid. Se lo prendo,amen.
> ...


Guarda, io mi sono vaccinato solo per essere libero di avere una vita semi-normale. Soprattutto per me è vitale viaggiare. Del virus mi frega meno di zero perché non ho paura. E sono onesto per dire che la storia del dovereh civikoh è una panzana incredibile.
Io sono un po’ preoccupato per mia madre che ha fatto 2 dosi di astraschifo e a gennaio farà la terza dose mix. Ste cose mi fanno impazzire. Cose fatte a caso, senza senso.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Grazie per aver risposto tu. Io non ho neanche più la forza di rispondere a certe affermazioni. Dopo quanto successo in questi due anni, con continue incoerenze e giravolte e menozogne addirittura anche ammesse, per me ci vuole un bel coraggio per ritenere che le istituzioni siano corrette e trasparenti.


Anche io rimango davvero basito da certi commenti. Evidentemente c’è chi vive realtà parallele, che ti devo dire?
Infatti noi non abbiamo mai avuto scandali, giustizia scandalosa, la trattativa stato-mafia, schifezze inenarrabili. Eh ma ah kih giovah e non dikonoh bugieh1!1!1!
Senza parole…


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare la capacità di contagiare ,io parlo della protezione.


L'ho già scritto nello stesso post che hai quotato. Non esiste nessuna protezione effettiva, perché scema dopo così poco tempo, che è assurdo pensare che possa portare ad una mancata presa grave della malattia.
Guarda i dati. Si è propagandato un rapporto di ospedalizzazioni con un 90:10 per i novax, poi si è passati a dichiarare un 70:30, e adesso un 45:55, per la prima volta in negativo per i novax. Sempre con più o meno le stesse cifre di base, nel rapporto tra numero di vaccinati e non.

Tu mi dirai: il vaccino funziona, perché i vaccinati son molti di più, quindi statisticamente ci sta che abbiano più del 50% di ospedalizzazione, mentre i novax che sono meno ne hanno in proporzione di più.
Ma questa è una statistica letta a metà, perché se è vero che numericamente i vaccinati son di più, c'è da dire che stando alla propaganda dovrebbero avere ben oltre il 70% di immunità, quindi meno del 30% di probabilità di prenderla male. Eppure sono dentro gli ospedali con la stessa frequenza di chi la probabilità di prenderla male, sempre stando alla propaganda, l'avrebbe del 100%.

Se fosse come dice la propaganda, il rapporto sarebbe sempre intorno alle cifre sparate all'inizio.
Eppure, le persone continuano a dire che in ospedale ci vanno solo i novax. Ma oramai sappiamo essere una balla.
Se dopo meno di quattro mesi la seconda dose scende al 20% di protezione (e, a questo punto, non sappiamo nemmeno se duri davvero tanto), come pensi che stiano messe le persone dopo 8 mesi? Pensa sempre a chi ha fatto il vaccino a Gennaio e sta facendo la terza dose adesso, dopo un anno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Dicembre 2021)

@diavoloINme più facile a dirsi che a farsi.
Mio padre ha la testa più dura del marmo di Carrara  

La cosa che più mi fa preoccupare è che in questi ultimi 3 giorni siamo stati tutti male.
Non tutti male da non alzarci dal letto,sia chiaro,ma male con dolori muscolari,schiena,gambe,braccia,spalle,forte mal di testa e irritazione alla gola.
Magari è qualche influenza più virulenta del solito,o magari covid,chi lo sa.
Tamponi non ne possiamo fare,perchè le farmacie ormai fanno tamponi solo su prenotazione (a distanza di gioooorni)
E la dose booster mio padre me l'ha fatta prenotare per il 5 gennaio.
E se ha il covid (o se per quella data si è negativizzato da poco) che succede ? 
​@hakaishin ma infatti per quelli che l'hanno fatto nella speranza di tornare alla vita di prima il più presto possibile,nulla da dire. Come chi l'ha fatto per non avere rotture di balle.
Ma proprio non sopporto chi usa quelle frasi da libro cuore (perchè non è vero che l'hanno fatto per quello).

Anche mio padre 2 dosi di astraschifo. Ed è stato male entrambe le volte.
Idem per mia madre,stata male dopo johnson.
Ora entrambi dovranno fare il booster o con moderna o con pfizer.......e quindi altre preoccupazioni,soprattutto perchè tra allergie e problemi vari non se la passano benissimo.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io sono in un profondo stato d'ansia perchè temo l'obbligo generale e non ho idea di come io possa evitarlo: non riesco a pensare ad altro....


Ti capisco, purtroppo forse si salverà (dall'obbligo) chi può, almeno momentaneamente, non lavorare oppure può riparare all'estero.
Io non posso permettermelo. Non resterà che sperare che davvero gli effetti avversi siano rari e si rientri nella, sostengono alta, percentuale di fortunati che non ne ha e al contempo sperare che gli effetti futuri sconosciuti non riservino sorprese. Speravo di poter resistere almeno fino a Novavax che dovrebbe arrivare a breve per valutare in maniera serena e senza ulteriori forzature anche quello. Ma questi criminali voglion svuotare il magazzino. 
Per me è una cosa terribile (non il vaccino in sé che, dove assunto per scelta e con trasparenza, ritengo anche una cosa positiva, ma che uno stato mi privi, di fatto, anche della proprietà del mio corpo mettendo la mia salute e la mia vita a rischio contro la mia volontà).
Provo schifo e disprezzo per quelli che se la ridono.


----------



## Mika (31 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> facci sapere


OT: mi ha chiamato mio padre, verrà rilasciato questa sera, positivo al covid (non mi ha detto telefonicamente che variante ha), i problemi motori sono dati da una sciatica. Se avesse solo la sciatica non sarei preoccupato come lo sono ora.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme più facile a dirsi che a farsi.
> Mio padre ha la testa più dura del marmo di Carrara
> 
> La cosa che più mi fa preoccupare è che in questi ultimi 3 giorni siamo stati tutti male.
> ...


Assolutamente d’accordo con te. Quella frase da libro Cuore mi fa salire l’ISIS sempre! Che nervoso!
Anche mia mamma è stata male entrambe le volte e tra l’altro aveva anche avuto il covid nel 2020


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme più facile a dirsi che a farsi.
> Mio padre ha la testa più dura del marmo di Carrara
> 
> La cosa che più mi fa preoccupare è che in questi ultimi 3 giorni siamo stati tutti male.
> ...


A maggior ragione che hai di questi dubbi devi fare il tampone a papà.
Te li avrei fatto io se fossimo vicini.


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, purtroppo forse si salverà (dall'obbligo) chi può, almeno momentaneamente, non lavorare oppure può riparare all'estero.
> Io non posso permettermelo. Non resterà che sperare che davvero gli effetti avversi siano rari e si rientri nella, sostengono alta, percentuale di fortunati che non ne ha e al contempo sperare che gli effetti futuri sconosciuti non riservino sorprese. Speravo di poter resistere almeno fino a Novavax che dovrebbe arrivare a breve per valutare in maniera serena e senza ulteriori forzature anche quello. Ma questi criminali voglion svuotare il magazzino.
> Per me è una cosa terribile (non il vaccino in sé che, dove assunto per scelta e con trasparenza, ritengo anche una cosa positiva, ma che uno stato mi privi, di fatto, anche della proprietà del mio corpo mettendo la mia salute e la mia vita a rischio contro la mia volontà).
> Provo schifo e disprezzo per quelli che se la ridono.


io non me la passo per nulla bene economicamente ma piuttosto che venir obbligato perdo il lavoro e vado anche alla caritas, essendo ancora giovane penso di poter sopportare la povertà e la privazione del lavoro in qualche modo sperando in futuro migliore
ciò che psicologicamente ed emotivamente non riuscirei ad affrontare è un obbligo ad inocularmi, mi sento STUPRATO all'idea....sto davvero male e non so a chi chiedere aiuto


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'ho già scritto nello stesso post che hai quotato. Non esiste nessuna protezione effettiva, perché scema dopo così poco tempo, che è assurdo pensare che possa portare ad una mancata presa grave della malattia.
> Guarda i dati. Si è propagandato un rapporto di ospedalizzazioni con un 90:10 per i novax, poi si è passati a dichiarare un 70:30, e adesso un 45:55, per la prima volta in negativo per i novax. Sempre con più o meno le stesse cifre di base, nel rapporto tra numero di vaccinati e non.
> 
> Tu mi dirai: il vaccino funziona, perché i vaccinati son molti di più, quindi statisticamente ci sta che abbiano più del 50% di ospedalizzazione, mentre i novax che sono meno ne hanno in proporzione di più.
> ...


Un giorno forse capiremo meglio costa sta accadendoci.
Oggi possiamo solo barcamenarci.

Io sono stato senza green pass per due settimane e mi sono messo nei tuoi panni e quelli di altri.
Non puoi immaginare la rabbia che ho provato quando l'ordine mi ha prima scovato , poi contattato e minacciato via pec.
Avevo rimandato la terza dose perchè ho avuto problemi personali e con mia sorella.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Drago è il più grande Mostro della storia di questa nazione. È uno senza anima nè scrupoli. Un sicario che esegue ordini. È il Tano Cariddi della vita reale.
> 
> E Cacarella è della stessa pasta


Abbiamo l'erede di Dracone. Dalle leggi draconiane alle leggi dragoniane è un attimo.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io non me la passo per nulla bene economicamente ma piuttosto che venir obbligato perdo il lavoro e vado anche alla caritas, essendo ancora giovane penso di poter sopportare la povertà e la privazione del lavoro in qualche modo sperando in futuro migliore
> ciò che psicologicamente ed emotivamente non riuscirei ad affrontare è un obbligo ad inocularmi, mi sento STUPRATO all'idea....sto davvero male e non so a chi chiedere aiuto


Non penso arriveranno a un obbligo "fisico", perché sono codardi e meschini.
Considera che parenti di morti per il vaccino che hanno provato a procedere per vie legali hanno visto respinte le loro richieste perché non c'è un obbligo vaccinale. Se lo mettessero non potrebbero più pararsi dalle richieste di risarcimento e dalle azioni legali.
Quindi useranno greenpass e relative evoluzioni per forzarti a farlo, facendoti vigliaccamente firmare la liberatoria, ma non penso che ti forzeranno fisicamente a inocularti. Non per questioni etiche, quelle le calpestano tranquillamente tra gli applausi dei collaborazionisti, ma solo per non risponderne poi legalmente e economicamente.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> io non me la passo per nulla bene economicamente ma piuttosto che venir obbligato perdo il lavoro e vado anche alla caritas, essendo ancora giovane penso di poter sopportare la povertà e la privazione del lavoro in qualche modo sperando in futuro migliore
> ciò che psicologicamente ed emotivamente non riuscirei ad affrontare è un obbligo ad inocularmi, mi sento STUPRATO all'idea....sto davvero male e non so a chi chiedere aiuto



Amico, non lo fare, te lo dico né da novaxxista né da sivaxxista. Dovresti sapere come la penso. Tutti ci sentiamo stuprati, nella mente prima che nel fisico.

Non lasciare che l'orgoglio, anche se ben motivato, prevalga sulla maledetta ragione. Vaccinati per proteggere la tua vita lavorativa, non quella sanitaria. Forse tempi duri ci attendono, e il lavoro non è facile da trovare.

Dobbiamo ingoiare il boccone, resta lucido e conserva le tue energie per momenti migliori, adesso non è il caso.

Poi fai come vuoi, ma ti prego, non lasciarti accecare. Tanto prima o poi ti dovrai piegare, fallo con un lavoro in tasca.


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non lo fare, te lo dico né da novaxxista né da sivaxxista. Dovresti sapere come la penso. Tutti ci sentiamo stuprati, nella mente prima che nel fisico.
> 
> Non lasciare che l'orgoglio, anche se ben motivato, prevalga sulla maledetta ragione. Vaccinati per proteggere la tua vita lavorativa, non quella sanitaria. Forse tempi duri ci attendono, e il lavoro non è facile da trovare.
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio tanto per la risposta ma in questo momento non me la sento proprio: ho visto succedere cose brutte e sono spaventato...davvero non so cosa e come fare e questo mi fa sentire male
non è una questione di orgoglio: è l'insieme di tante emozioni e sentimenti

perdere il lavoro è un peccato ma ho la percezione e la speranza di poter trovare qualcosa appena tutto sarà finito (se finirà...)
vediamo che succede


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> ti ringrazio tanto per la risposta ma in questo momento non me la sento proprio: ho visto succedere cose brutte e sono spaventato...davvero non so cosa e come fare e questo mi fa sentire male
> non è una questione di orgoglio: è l'insieme di tante emozioni e sentimenti
> 
> perdere il lavoro è un peccato ma ho la percezione e la speranza di poter trovare qualcosa appena tutto sarà finito (se finirà...)
> vediamo che succede



Fai come vuoi. Io non ti voglio di certo convincere e chiaramente il mio è solo un commento senza responsabilità o pretese.

Riflettici molto ma molto bene, secondo me ne vale la pena pensarci su obiettivamente ed approfonditamente, mettendo da parte lo spavento. Mi dispiacerebbe se un giorno ti vengono rimorsi per una stupidata (con tutto il rispetto) orgogliosa, tutto lì. Ho esperienza da vendere in quel senso, purtroppo.

E' da quasi 15 anni che cerco di cambiare lavoro, e ti assicuro che il mio mestiere è un po' particolare e lo so fare più che bene.

Tutto il meglio per te, prendi la tua decisione.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non lo fare, te lo dico né da novaxxista né da sivaxxista. Dovresti sapere come la penso. Tutti ci sentiamo stuprati, nella mente prima che nel fisico.
> 
> Non lasciare che l'orgoglio, anche se ben motivato, prevalga sulla maledetta ragione. Vaccinati per proteggere la tua vita lavorativa, non quella sanitaria. Forse tempi duri ci attendono, e il lavoro non è facile da trovare.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione e apprezzo molto le tue parole nei confronti di princeps.
Però resta la paura di subire eventi avversi e gravi. Io ad esempio ho persino paura di morire ( paura aumentata avendo tra l'altro una piccola e irrilevante imperfezione al cuore, come me l'han sempre definitita i dottori, che però hanno usato per tentare inizialmente di usare per giustificare la morte della sedicenne in provincia di Modena 24 ore dopo Pfizer) anche se so che è un evento molto raro non amo affidarmi alle statistiche se la posta che devo mettere in palio è la mia sopravvivenza.


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fai come vuoi. Io non ti voglio di certo convincere e chiaramente il mio è solo un commento senza responsabilità o pretese.
> 
> Riflettici molto ma molto bene, secondo me ne vale la pena pensarci su obiettivamente ed approfonditamente, mettendo da parte lo spavento. Mi dispiacerebbe se un giorno ti vengono rimorsi per una stupidata (con tutto il rispetto) orgogliosa, tutto lì. Ho esperienza da vendere in quel senso, purtroppo.
> 
> ...


ci mancherebbe....grazie mille per la risposta e l'interessamento
ormai vivo alla giornata, anche durante il lavoro sono sopraffatto da tutti questi pensieri e poi magari nel frattempo ho i colleghi che non sapendo la mia situazione mi insultano indirettamente
sto vivendo male e sembra quasi sia una mia colpa non essermi contagiato fino ad oggi......

aspetto con molta ansia ciò che verrà deciso , spero solo mi sarà dato lo spiraglio di non essere obbligato: sto davvero male all'idea

per quanto possa essere una bufala non documentata son successe cose brutte a persone che mi son vicine e ne sono rimasto fortemente toccato e condizionato


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe....grazie mille per la risposta e l'interessamento
> ormai vivo alla giornata, anche durante il lavoro sono sopraffatto da tutti questi pensieri e poi magari nel frattempo ho i colleghi che non sapendo la mia situazione mi insultano indirettamente
> sto vivendo male e sembra quasi sia una mia colpa non essermi contagiato fino ad oggi......
> 
> aspetto con molta ansia ciò che verrà deciso , spero solo mi sarà dato lo spiraglio di non essere obbligato: sto davvero male all'idea



Ok, ma figurati. Scusami solo se mi sono permesso, sei giovane e padrone della tua vita, mi sono sentito in dovere di partecipare attivamente.



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Hai ragione e apprezzo molto le tue parole nei confronti di princeps.
> Però resta la paura di subire eventi avversi e gravi. Io ad esempio ho persino paura di morire ( paura aumentata avendo tra l'altro una piccola e irrilevante imperfezione al cuore, come me l'han sempre definitita i dottori, che però hanno usato per tentare inizialmente di usare per giustificare la morte della sedicenne in provincia di Modena 24 ore dopo Pfizer) anche se so che è un evento molto raro non amo affidarmi alle statistiche se la posta che devo mettere in palio è la mia sopravvivenza.



Guarda Radu, capisco PERFETTAMENTE quello che intendi tu e l'amico.

E avete ragione pure voi, il mio era solamente un commento in buona fede, sapete da che parte sto.

Io per certe cose sono metodico e maniacalmente logico, alla nausea proprio, per altre cose sono un fatalista che crede nel sovrannaturale come i primitivi. Pensa che la prima volta che mi hanno operato ero terrorizzato all'idea di non risvegliarmi dall'anestesia.

Desidero solo che l'amico non abbia rimorsi e sia certo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Alfabri (31 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Io più sento certi medici parlare più mi rendo conto che forse avrebbero una maggiore propensione per l'aratro.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda Radu, capisco PERFETTAMENTE quello che intendi tu e l'amico.
> 
> E avete ragione pure voi, il mio era solamente un commento in buona fede, sapete da che parte sto.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti lo apprezzo molto e mi sono intromesso anche se rispondevi a princeps perché le tue parole in un certo senso mi aiutano. Come lui anche io sono combattuto tra soluzioni drastiche (che però non posso permettermi) e decisioni, teoricamente, più "razionali" (non è il termine corretto perché sembra sminuisca le altre ma spero di farmi capire). Quindi in verità ti ringrazio perchè mi fa piacere comunque leggere consigli e osservazioni e riflessioni come quelle da te esposte, soprattutto in maniera umana. Molti ridono e sbeffeggiano ma, come dice princeps, si vive nell'ansia e subendo le attuali discriminazioni specie sul lavoro; quindi fa piacere ricevere parole scritte o dette con comprensione e umanità.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io più sento certi medici parlare più mi rendo conto che forse avrebbero una maggiore propensione per l'aratro.


O propensione a essere nuovi Mengele. Non so che carattere avesse ma immagino non mancasse naturalmente di essere arrogante e privo di comprensione come "certi medici".


----------



## gabri65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lo apprezzo molto e mi sono intromesso anche se rispondevi a princeps perché le tue parole in un certo senso mi aiutano. Come lui anche io sono combattuto tra soluzioni drastiche (che però non posso permettermi) e decisioni, teoricamente, più "razionali" (non è il termine corretto perché sembra sminuisca le altre ma spero di farmi capire). Quindi in verità ti ringrazio perchè mi fa piacere comunque leggere consigli e osservazioni e riflessioni come quelle da te esposte, soprattutto in maniera umana. Molti ridono e sbeffeggiano ma, come dice princeps, si vive nell'ansia e subendo le attuali discriminazioni specie sul lavoro; quindi fa piacere ricevere parole scritte o dette con comprensione e umanità.



Ma io ringrazio te, non credo di aver scritto niente di ché, tutti ci sentiamo persi e in balia di qualcosa di più grande di noi, che non possiamo controllare. Capisco benissimo che una decisione del genere può avere conseguenze, per questo citavo il fatalismo. Mi fa piacere che le mie parole servano, sono anche sicuro che magari qualcuno può anche rimanere sorpreso, quando poi mi sbilancio in post da iper-complottista. Ma poi la vita reale presenta il conto e l'amico rischia di perdere il lavoro.

Detto questo, spero di aver fatto commenti positivi e costruttivi, differentemente dal tizio dell'altra sera che si è materializzato dal nulla, berciando che gente come me dovrebbe starsene rinchiusa in casa.

Bel modo di partecipare alle discussioni, davvero un enorme onore condividere la ormai degradata patria con questi soggetti.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Dicembre 2021)

io c'è una cosa che giuro mi piacerebbe sapere ma ancora non sono riuscito a capire e nessuno mi ha risposto (magari non l'ho letto io)

per quale motivo i governi dovrebbero aver cosi piacere a vaccinarci se non serve..per quale motivo avrebbero messo in piedi questa pantomina per riempirci di vaccini? che ci guadagnano?

perchè cosa ci guadagna Pfizer lo capisco ma cosa ci guadagano gli Stati che devono pagare miliardi proprio no...visto che per noi è gratis

e dal momento che è appunto gratis praticamente ovunque secondo alcuni qualche azienda (per quanto grossa come Pfize Moderna ecc) avrebbe fatto fessi tutti i governi di tutto il mondo...mah...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io c'è una cosa che giuro mi piacerebbe sapere ma ancora non sono riuscito a capire e nessuno mi ha risposto (magari non l'ho letto io)
> 
> per quale motivo i governi dovrebbero aver cosi piacere a vaccinarci se non serve..per quale motivo avrebbero messo in piedi questa pantomina per riempirci di vaccini? che ci guadagnano?
> 
> ...


Scaricare il fallimento di una intera classe politica e la successiva crisi finanziaria sul covid credo faccia parecchio comodo. Come fa comodo instaurare un regime totalitario strumentalizzando eccessivamente la pandemia, prorogando lo stato di emergenza a tempo indeterminato. Il discorso è parecchio ampio, al di là delle semplice ironia e sarcasmo che si può fare.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io c'è una cosa che giuro mi piacerebbe sapere ma ancora non sono riuscito a capire e nessuno mi ha risposto (magari non l'ho letto io)
> 
> per quale motivo i governi dovrebbero aver cosi piacere a vaccinarci se non serve..per quale motivo avrebbero messo in piedi questa pantomina per riempirci di vaccini? che ci guadagnano?
> 
> ...


Ci sono diverse pubblicazioni in merito che spiegano la cosa, una di queste l'ho citata diverse volte: Operazione Corona: Colpo di Stato Globale.

Il punto è: quanto sei davvero interessato a capire? Se lo devi leggere a mente chiusa, con i paraocchi e convinto che tutto sia come credi, ovvero che al mercatino delle pulci di Wuhan un pangolino (sicuramente un dissidente non allineato alle direttive del Partito!) ha trasmesso all'uomo una malattia mortale, che però uccide una frazione infinitesimale dell'umanità, fai un favore a te stesso e risparmia quei soldi.
Se invece hai una genuina curiosità, buona lettura.

Poi potresti anche iniziare a capire come si è arrivati a questo, documentandoti su chi siano e quale sia il background degli attori dietro questa storia e scoprire tante piccole cose interessanti, ma qui inizieremmo a dover parlare di altre questioni, molto più pericolose, dal punto di vista socio-idelogico, di quattro starnuti cinesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Hai ragione e apprezzo molto le tue parole nei confronti di princeps.
> Però resta la paura di subire eventi avversi e gravi. Io ad esempio ho persino paura di morire ( paura aumentata avendo tra l'altro una piccola e irrilevante imperfezione al cuore, come me l'han sempre definitita i dottori, che però hanno usato per tentare inizialmente di usare per giustificare la morte della sedicenne in provincia di Modena 24 ore dopo Pfizer) anche se so che è un evento molto raro non amo affidarmi alle statistiche se la posta che devo mettere in palio è la mia sopravvivenza.


Non rientri tra le categorie esentate dalla vaccinazione per questa anomalia congenita ?
Mi spiace, ti abbraccio idealmente.

P.S. ho fatto il tampone e sono positivo al milanismo.
Al limite ti infetto un pò di questa carica.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ci sono diverse pubblicazioni in merito che spiegano la cosa, una di queste l'ho citata diverse volte: Operazione Corona: Colpo di Stato Globale.
> 
> Il punto è: quanto sei davvero interessato a capire? Se lo devi leggere a mente chiusa, con i paraocchi e convinto che tutto sia come credi, ovvero che al mercatino delle pulci di Wuhan un pangolino (sicuramente un dissidente non allineato alle direttive del Partito!) ha trasmesso all'uomo una malattia mortale, che però uccide una frazione infinitesimale dell'umanità, fai un favore a te stesso e risparmia quei soldi.
> Se invece hai una genuina curiosità, buona lettura.
> ...


sull'origine del virus io non credo a nulla perchè non ne ho idea..potrebbe benissimo essere anche uscito da un laboratorio cinese in cui stavano facendo degli esperimenti militari per future guerre chimiche o altro..ma non c'entra con tutto il resto


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Più leggo qua dentro più mi rendo conto che il problema principale è che certuni confondono la democrazia e lo stato di diritto con il mettere la crocetta sul partito in cabina elettorale.


Guarda, io ti posso dire che da professionista che lavora nella sanità mi ha dato fastidio esser considerato un 'soldato' del sistema.
Uno dei primi a vaccinarsi e pregato di convincere gli altri a vaccinarsi.

Ma non perchè sia no-vax, non lo sono assolutamente, ma perchè in questa storia in troppi hanno perso la faccia e la credibilità.

Lo stato si è ricordato di me dopo che se ne dimentica tutti i giorni e mi offende umanamente e professionalmente.


----------



## Sam (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ti posso dire che da professionista che lavora nella sanità mi ha dato fastidio esser considerato un 'soldato' del sistema.
> Uno dei primi a vaccinarsi e pregato di convincere gli altri a vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ma non perchè sia no-vax, non lo sono assolutamente, ma perchè in questa storia in troppi hanno perso la faccia e la credibilità.
> ...


Il problema vero è che nessuno è un soldato.
Siamo tutti vittime, anche chi oggi pensa di essere un cittadino modello o un collaborazionista che applaude a decisioni scellerate come il non far lavorare le persone, solo per vederle private della dignità.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non rientri tra le categorie esentate dalla vaccinazione per questa anomalia congenita ?
> Mi spiace, ti abbraccio idealmente.
> 
> P.S. ho fatto il tampone e sono positivo al milanismo.
> Al limite ti infetto un pò di questa carica.



Ma in realtà è una scemenza che non influisce minimamente sulla vita. Il cardiologo mi disse che è molto comune e che non dovevo nemmeno pensarci e fare tranquillamente come nulla fosse.
Probabilmente se e quando dovrò vaccinarmi mi rideranno in faccia quando la menzionerò (la madre di quella ragazzina raccontò che non gli dissero nulla in merito). Tuttavia ho paura, soprattutto dopo quanto successo a quella ragazzina e sapendo che i pochi eventi avversa dei vaccini mrna riguardano in particolare comunque il cuore. Può darsi sia ingiustificata magari e che, anche relativamente al vaccino, possa andare tranquillo sotto questo punto di vista. Però se devo essere sincero questo aumenta la paura. Quando sarò obbligato proverò comunque a parlarne prima con il medico di base ma non credo cambierà le cose (magari anche a ragione). Ti ringrazio, comunque


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo l'erede di Dracone. Dalle leggi draconiane alle leggi dragoniane è un attimo.


Paragonare Dracone ad un draghi qualsiasi anche no


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non lo fare, te lo dico né da novaxxista né da sivaxxista. Dovresti sapere come la penso. Tutti ci sentiamo stuprati, nella mente prima che nel fisico.
> 
> Non lasciare che l'orgoglio, anche se ben motivato, prevalga sulla maledetta ragione. Vaccinati per proteggere la tua vita lavorativa, non quella sanitaria. Forse tempi duri ci attendono, e il lavoro non è facile da trovare.
> 
> ...


Questo secondo me è un commento meraviglioso e fa capire che persona sei Gabri. Non avevo dubbi comunque


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che nessuno è un soldato.
> Siamo tutti vittime, anche chi oggi pensa di essere un cittadino modello o un collaborazionista che applaude a decisioni scellerate come il non far lavorare le persone, solo per vederle private della dignità.


Io mi sono sentito un soldato, ne' più ne' meno. 
Chiamato dallo stato quando c'era bisogno e senza che nessuno mi chiedesse il mio parere.
Forse il nemico era invisibile ,forse inesistente ,forse reale o forse ancora invincibile ma lo stato non può chiamare nel momento del bisogno se poi si dimentica di me nella quotidianità e, soprattutto ,non può dare voce e potere decisionale a benemeriti *******.

Io mi sento più vicino a chi oggi ha paura di vaccinarsi che non a chi mi rappresenta, mi sento vicino a chi ha perso il lavoro e a chi sta male.
La mia gente siete voi ,non loro.
Non i signori che governano, speculano, ci offendono, deridono, usano.

Se abbiamo un po di intelligenza ci dobbiamo unire e mai spaccare.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, io ti posso dire che da professionista che lavora nella sanità mi ha dato fastidio esser considerato un 'soldato' del sistema.
> Uno dei primi a vaccinarsi e pregato di convincere gli altri a vaccinarsi.
> 
> Ma non perchè sia no-vax, non lo sono assolutamente, ma perchè in questa storia in troppi hanno perso la faccia e la credibilità.
> ...


Anche tu caro Peppe, sei una perla rara.
Sempre coerente e con spirito di analisi. Ti fai delle domande, hai un pensiero raffinato.
Meno male che esiste ancora gente così oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche tu caro Peppe, sei una perla rara.
> Sempre coerente e con spirito di analisi. Ti fai delle domande, hai un pensiero raffinato.
> Meno male che esiste ancora gente così oggi.


Io ne so meno di tutti, Edo caro.
Ma non ascolto mai meno di altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Dicembre 2021)

Passate tutti una buona serata amici.
People have the power. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ne so meno di tutti, Edo caro.
> Ma non ascolto mai meno di altri.


E soprattutto RAGIONI, pensi, ti fai delle domande. Hai il contatto con la realtà, per quanto sia possibile oggi


----------



## numero 3 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Va bene, mettiamo che tu abbia ragione.
> Allora come ti spieghi che il piano pandemico attuale l'abbia scritto un magnate del petrolio e della finanza più di vent'anni fa?
> Come ti spieghi che i primi ad attivarsi siano stati FMI e Banca Mondiale, prima ancora dell'OMS?
> Come ti spieghi che l'OMS abbia cambiato la definizione di pandemia da "malattia a diffusione globale e alta mortalità" a "malattia a diffusione globale"?
> ...


----------



## princeps (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sentito un soldato, ne' più ne' meno.
> Chiamato dallo stato quando c'era bisogno e senza che nessuno mi chiedesse il mio parere.
> Forse il nemico era invisibile ,forse inesistente ,forse reale o forse ancora invincibile ma lo stato non può chiamare nel momento del bisogno se poi si dimentica di me nella quotidianità e, soprattutto ,non può dare voce e potere decisionale a benemeriti *******.
> 
> ...


grazie di cuore per queste parole


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sentito un soldato, ne' più ne' meno.
> Chiamato dallo stato quando c'era bisogno e senza che nessuno mi chiedesse il mio parere.
> Forse il nemico era invisibile ,forse inesistente ,forse reale o forse ancora invincibile ma lo stato non può chiamare nel momento del bisogno se poi si dimentica di me nella quotidianità e, soprattutto ,non può dare voce e potere decisionale a benemeriti *******.
> 
> ...


Sempre un grande, Peppe.
p.s. tua sorella sta meglio? un saluto affettuoso


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io c'è una cosa che giuro mi piacerebbe sapere ma ancora non sono riuscito a capire e nessuno mi ha risposto (magari non l'ho letto io)
> 
> per quale motivo i governi dovrebbero aver cosi piacere a vaccinarci se non serve..per quale motivo avrebbero messo in piedi questa pantomina per riempirci di vaccini? che ci guadagnano?
> 
> ...


Confrontando con lo scorso anno i vaccini hanno ridotto morti e ospedalizzazioni.
Per lo Stato è economicamente meglio spendere i soldi per le dosi del vaccino e non dover chiudere le attività o farlo il meno possibile.
Il fatto che una certa quota di persone abbia problemi con i vaccini gli cambia poco, ci vede come numeri e non come persone.
Questo è il ragionamento più logico che mi viene in mente, se poi dietro ci siano anche altri interessi che sia ingrassare le case farmaceutiche o sottomettere la popolazione è tutto possibile e con il passare del tempo si capirà meglio.

A me piuttosto sembra assurdo che i Tribunali abbiano sempre avallato tutto quello che ha fatto lo Stato ed è una cosa che mi fa molta paura per il futuro. Ci vuole un argine al troppo potere, alcuni limiti non devono essere superati per nessun motivo, perchè sono le fondamenta della nostra società.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> *Confrontando con lo scorso anno i vaccini hanno ridotto morti e ospedalizzazioni.
> Per lo Stato è economicamente meglio spendere i soldi per le dosi del vaccino e non dover chiudere le attività o farlo il meno possibile.
> Il fatto che una certa quota di persone abbia problemi con i vaccini gli cambia poco, ci vede come numeri e non come persone.
> Questo è il ragionamento più logico che mi viene in mente, se poi dietro ci siano anche altri interessi che sia ingrassare le case farmaceutiche o sottomettere la popolazione è tutto possibile e con il passare del tempo si capirà meglio.*
> ...


piu o meno è quello che penso io quindi non so da che parte tu stia (se proprio vogliamo parlare di fazioni) ma hai parlato piu o meno come penso io

che è ben diverso da dire che il covid non esiste,che truccano i dati per vaccinarci,ecc cosi senza logica alcuna

hanno dovuto fare in fretta e quindi hanno messo in conto che qualcosa possa andare storto..ma molto di meno che con il covid...non per altro ma perchè se sapessero o anche credessero che i vaccini fanno danni seri alle persone non lo farebbero perchè sarebbe un danno enorme per le casse sanitarie

sul discorso delle case farmaceutiche credo che al governo italiano inglese spagnolo norvegese messicano ecc non importi proprio una cippa che guadagnino...anzi potessero averli a zero sarebbero anche piu contenti (infatti alcuni stati non riescono ad avere i vaccini "buoni")

in conclusione: nascondono qualcosa sui vaccini e cercano di tirarci per la giacchetta? possibile..anzi probabile..nel mondo di pulito totalmente c'è poco..ma è il male minore..per noi e per loro

perchè fanno continua informazione sulle malattie..sul diabete...sul test per il seno alle donne ecc? mica per moralità..ma perchè se uno si ammala diventa un peso sullo Stato non un vantaggio...

questi sono i rudimenti dell'economia eh...non c'è niente di misterioso...


----------



## Andris (1 Gennaio 2022)

per me la questione è molto semplice e lo si vede dal primo momento del governo Draghi.

prima con il Conte bis si vedeva qualche rigurgito autoreferenziale, tipo Conte che lottava con i nordici per avere qualche spicciolo in più nel piano europeo di prestiti e fondo perduto oppure quando pensavano di aver gestito bene la prima ondata (il punto più basso italiano dal 1861) per aver ricevuto mezzo elogio.

con Draghi invece i partiti nuovamente dopo dieci anni, tranne il M5S che prima non c'era, hanno delegato completamente ad un esterno così come fecero con Monti (solo che qui tra i ministri sono in gran parte loro dentro pure e non solo tecnici) ma stavolta hanno questo campione riconosciuto all'estero e quindi ritengono davvero di poter essere un'avanguardia per gli altri.

quando dicono di far mosse per poi essere seguiti da altri ci credono o almeno sperano davvero, non è propaganda politica.
suppongono che Draghi sia la garanzia per lasciare una traccia e un giorno dire di esserne usciti per loro merito.
in questo modo sognano di passare da fautori di omicidio di stato colposo o premeditato, a seconda dell'incompetenza o del dolo, a quasi eroi che avevano l'onere di tenere la barra dritta nella tempesta del secolo

l'altro giorno Draghi unico italiano tra i primi cento più influenti al mondo, è una classifica non attendibile senza un criterio rigoroso però state sicuri che loro danno rilevanza a questo.

altresì Draghi non ha un briciolo di umiltà, non deve ingannare quando fa qualche uscita cortese in conferenza perchè leggendo i libri di chi l'ha conosciuto sin da giovane nella formazione economica si capiva bene fosse un predestinato per primeggiare già da quando prendeva le distanze dal suo docente universitario mentore.
sono pronto a scommettere che in consiglio dei ministri sia una persona che non ama essere contraddetta e al massimo rimanda le sue misure, ma non le annulla definitivamente cambiando idea.
non è un caso che all'economia abbia messo uno che conosce bene, non capiterà mai una lite stile Tremonti-Berlusconi per esempio.
al contempo inibisce il dissenso interno, perchè alcuni politici sono incapaci di andargli contro per deferenza non solo per opportunismo.
ora M5S e Lega hanno fatto anche un governo insieme, è vero che ad oggi il M5S ha perso oltre un centinaio di parlamentari ma comunque insieme hanno un peso decisivo quindi averli contro una misura di regola significa stop.
eppure lui persevera e trova il modo di scalfire, bisogna andare sempre dove vuole lui.

qualora dovesse finire davvero al Quirinale sarebbe ancora più semplice, non ci sono elezioni per cui non renderà mai conto a nessuno nella sua vita di ciò che ha fatto vivendo sempre di nomine pubbliche o private.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me la questione è molto semplice e lo si vede dal primo momento del governo Draghi.
> 
> prima con il Conte bis si vedeva qualche rigurgito autoreferenziale, tipo Conte che lottava con i nordici per avere qualche spicciolo in più nel piano europeo di prestiti e fondo perduto oppure quando pensavano di aver gestito bene la prima ondata (il punto più basso italiano dal 1861) per aver ricevuto mezzo elogio.
> 
> ...


Altresì Forse non è chiaro che senza il signor Draghi oggi non avremmo ricevuto 248 miliardi di euro e saremmo un paese in ginocchio (invece che uno che cresce con il pil in piena pandemia).


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Altresì Forse non è chiaro che senza il signor Draghi oggi non avremmo ricevuto 248 miliardi di euro e saremmo un paese in ginocchio (invece che uno che cresce con il pil in piena pandemia).


Scusa ma dove vivi?


----------



## raducioiu (1 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Altresì Forse non è chiaro che senza il signor Draghi oggi non avremmo ricevuto 248 miliardi di euro e saremmo un paese in ginocchio (invece che uno che cresce con il pil in piena pandemia).


Praticamente quasi tutti sono in crescita nel 2021 dopo il primo anno di pandemia (più che magia è illusionismo) e per quasi tutti si prevede una crescita inferiore nel 2022 (tranne Germania che farà il contrario in UE) e ancor più inferiore nel 2023.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Gennaio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sempre un grande, Peppe.
> p.s. tua sorella sta meglio? un saluto affettuoso


Ciao amico e buon anno.
Molto meglio ora , grazie. Sei gentilissimo anche solo a chiedere.
Ne è uscita con cortisone e antistaminico.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Praticamente quasi tutti sono in crescita nel 2021 dopo il primo anno di pandemia (più che magia è illusionismo) e per quasi tutti si prevede una crescita inferiore nel 2022 (tranne Germania che farà il contrario in UE) e ancor più inferiore nel


Sul Pil posso anche essere d’accordo, ma credo che anche tu convenga che senza draghi non avremmo MAI ricevuto 248 miliardi. Forse la metà o poco più. Tanto è
Vero che TUTTI i partiti lo sanno e nessuno osa mettersi di traverso prendendosi questa responsabilità di far “saltare” 100 miliardi in questo periodo storico difficile.

Bene, ora, senza draghi scegli cosa tagliare tra i ristori a ristoratori/albergatori/imprenditori, riforma dell’Irpef, cuscinetto per gli aumenti delle accise, Quota 102 per le pensioni, bonus vari per far riprendere i var settori (vedi costruttori/manutentori) e via andare con tutte le misure prese dal recovery plan (che poi una parte siano misure errate son il primo a discuterle)

Perchè (che piaccia o no a livello personale o professionale) circa la metà dei provvedimenti senza Draghi sarebbe saltata, non è illusione, è matematica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao amico e buon anno.
> Molto meglio ora , grazie. Sei gentilissimo anche solo a chiedere.
> Ne è uscita con cortisone e antistaminico.


Mi fa piacere e buon anno a voi!


----------



## Raryof (1 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Sul Pil posso anche essere d’accordo, ma credo che anche tu convenga che senza draghi non avremmo MAI ricevuto 248 miliardi. Forse la metà o poco più. Tanto è
> Vero che TUTTI i partiti lo sanno e nessuno osa mettersi di traverso prendendosi questa responsabilità di far “saltare” 100 miliardi in questo periodo storico difficile.
> 
> Bene, ora, senza draghi scegli cosa tagliare tra i ristori a ristoratori/albergatori/imprenditori, riforma dell’Irpef, cuscinetto per gli aumenti delle accise, Quota 102 per le pensioni, bonus vari per far riprendere i var settori (vedi costruttori/manutentori) e via andare con tutte le misure prese dal recovery plan (che poi una parte siano misure errate son il primo a discuterle)
> ...


I soldi che ti vengono dati ti vengono dati perché in casa tua comandano altri.
I soldi che ti vengono dati ti vengono dati perché l'Italia è dentro un meccanismo contorto in cui, nell'unione, c'è competizione.
Seguendo questa logica l'Italia tornerà ad avere il pil che aveva nel 2019 durante quest'anno ma poi farà sempre da cuscinetto e da latrina d'Europa, primo perché geograficamente è, per tutti gli altri stati, più incollata all'Africa della SPAGNA, che poi è anche ovvio, per salvare i clandestini non puoi mettere un mostro in mare per fare un paio di km.. li devi SALVARE e poi farti anche un po' di strada dichiarando una terribile emergenza.
L'Italia farà una finaccia ma tranquillo, i soldi che arriveranno saranno in larga parte bruciati, all'Italia danno il giusto per non farla crollare e per non far crollare l'UE, per darti quei soldi (i tuoi soldi che tornano indietro) hanno voluto Draghi, vero garante e premiere europeo, uno che non è stato votato da nessuno ma è stato messo lì per portare l'obbligo vaccinale in Italia e per non prendersi nessuna colpa nel caso andasse al colle, tutti gli altri partitini di incapaci staranno a guardare e si prenderanno le lodi quando questa farsa finirà, ma questa farsa finirà quando ci sarà l'accettazione totale del progresso, quindi codici per andare ovunque e altre cose "green" messe dentro con l'aiuto di un bel virus e che non sono servite a nulla per frenare un contagio che non doveva fermarsi con la nuova bella stagione, cioè l'inverno.
Draghi è un bugiardo ma sta facendo il lavoro sporco e può dire ciò che vuole, gli italiani non lo avrebbero mai votato, così come non avrebbero mai votato pd o forza Italia, tutto ciò che è stato fatto è stato fatto alle spalle degli italiani e devono fare in tempo perché il 2023 è dietro l'angolo, hanno un anno per sbattere dentro un nuovo PdR europeista e piddino, inutile, ingobbito, questa è la scena politica in Italia, gente incapace che aspetta il messia e gente che non deve nemmeno fare politica perché per fare politica qui da noi basta allinearsi e parlare per frasi fatte o dicendo le peggiori falsità.
Esisteva un tempo una politica popolare che doveva avere l'approvazione del popolo, adesso guardate come state messi, "ci danno i soldi" e governo tecnico.
Viviamo in un'epoca in cui si contano i raffreddori e quando è così non c'è scampo....


----------



## Andris (1 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Altresì Forse non è chiaro che senza il signor Draghi oggi non avremmo ricevuto 248 miliardi di euro e saremmo un paese in ginocchio (invece che uno che cresce con il pil in piena pandemia).


a parte che non li abbiamo ancora ricevuti, infatti sono soldi che vengono dati a rate e dopo aver superato certe verifiche, e tralasciando che anche noi partecipiamo al piano europeo quindi ci sono altri che prenderanno i soldi dagli italiani, poi solo una parte è fondo perduto mentre il resto va ridato negli anni.
la cifra è largamente insufficiente rispetto alle tante problematiche italiane e tante esigenze sono state escluse perchè non inerenti a quei tre pilastri decisi dall'UE.
tu mi dirai "meglio qualcosa che niente", ovvio ma non c'è da esaltarsi o idolatrare qualcuno per questo

sempre a meno stai amico, se vai a -10 nel 2020 e cresci a +6 nel 2021
e aspetta che nel 2020 ancora non avevi recuperato la ricchezza prima della crisi economica, unici insieme alla Grecia, ma non entriamo in questi discorsi che già facevo lo scorso anno tra le persone preoccupate solo del covid che rimandavano i problemi sotto al tappeto per le generazioni future


----------



## raducioiu (1 Gennaio 2022)

In Germania secondo i dati dell'Istituto Koch il 95,6% (di cui il 28% con tre dosi) dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.
In Danimarca secondo i dati dello Statens Serum Institut il 91,5% dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte che non li abbiamo ancora ricevuti, infatti sono soldi che vengono dati a rate e dopo aver superato certe verifiche, e tralasciando che anche noi partecipiamo al piano europeo quindi ci sono altri che prenderanno i soldi dagli italiani, poi solo una parte è fondo perduto mentre il resto va ridato negli anni.
> la cifra è largamente insufficiente rispetto alle tante problematiche italiane e tante esigenze sono state escluse perchè non inerenti a quei tre pilastri decisi dall'UE.
> tu mi dirai "meglio qualcosa che niente", ovvio ma non c'è da esaltarsi o idolatrare qualcuno per questo
> 
> ...



Non discuto che siano soldi nostri, non discuto che sia a fondo perduto al 100% o meno, non discuto se ce ne spetterebbero di più o di meno, non discuto che siano sufficienti o no, discuto il fatto che con Draghi arrivano 248 miliardi, senza probabilmente ne sarebbero arrivati 150 per tamponare la crisi con milioni di italiani in difficoltà economica. Questo è, quindi che piaccia o non piaccia la presenza di draghi ora è *fondamentale* per mandare avanti il paese, senza di lui sarebbe anche peggio (resterebbero tutte le discussione e i punti sopra con meno 100 miliardi in tasca da spendere).

p.s nessuno idolatra nessuno, si tratta di essere pragmatici e realistici.
Immagina di perdere il lavoro e non poter andare in cassa integrazione, immagina di essere imprenditore e non aver nessun aiuto costringendoti a licenziare personale o chiudere, immagina di pagare le bollette da gennaio al + 60% da gennaio, immagina di continuare a pagare l'irpef intera in un anno di superinflazione. Perché questo accadrebbe ora senza draghi, nel concreto, nella vita di tutti i giorni (al di la delle teorie varie sui vari punti più o meno condivisibili).


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In Germania secondo i dati dell'Istituto Koch il 95,6% (di cui il 28% con tre dosi) dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.
> In Danimarca secondo i dati dello Statens Serum Institut il 91,5% dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.


Che il vaccino non protegga dal contagio è appurato penso.. fa la differenza sui grandi numeri: più persone asintomatiche e meno in terapia intensiva (rispetto alla situazione che sarebbe stata senza vaccino). E non è infallibile, quindi non hai neppure la certezza al 100% ti "salvi", ma hai la certezza sui grandi numeri che abbatti significativamente le terapie e che migliori statisticamente la gestione della pandemia nel paese penso sia un dato di fatto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In Germania secondo i dati dell'Istituto Koch il 95,6% (di cui il 28% con tre dosi) dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.
> In Danimarca secondo i dati dello Statens Serum Institut il 91,5% dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.


Quindi se uno dice che i vaccini hanno contribuito a creare omicron dice una minghiata giusto?
Sbaglio o qualche "tonto" lo aveva predetto sin da subito?


----------



## Devil man (1 Gennaio 2022)

Ma secondo voi qui dentro in quanti pensano che Draghi darà via libera all'obbligo ?? E se si quanto potrà durare ? Per sempre ?


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In Germania secondo i dati dell'Istituto Koch il 95,6% (di cui il 28% con tre dosi) dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.
> In Danimarca secondo i dati dello Statens Serum Institut il 91,5% dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.


Grazie, aggiungo un altro dato, visto che ogni tanto qualcuno riporta fonti e non teorie a caso sentite dai fenomeni della televisione:

In Germania nell'ultimo rapporto settimanale dell'anno su 6788 casi accertati di persone affette dalla variante omicron si registra che i positivi mostrano i seguenti sintomi lievi:
- naso che cola 54%
- tosse 57%
- mal di gola 39%

Di questi 124 (1,82%) sono stati ricoverati e 4 (0,05%) sono deceduti.
Tra i soggetti infettati solo 186 (2,74%) non erano vaccinati.

Omicron è una manna dal cielo, poche balle: ormai è chiaro che sia una variante molto, ma molto meno pericolosa ed anche i no vax rischiano meno di sviluppare una forma grave della malattia.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In Germania secondo i dati dell'Istituto Koch il 95,6% (di cui il 28% con tre dosi) dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.
> In Danimarca secondo i dati dello Statens Serum Institut il 91,5% dei contagiati con Omicron è vaccinato.


che Omicron buca i vaccini lo stanno dicendo da settimane in tutte le lingue

2 dosi è come acqua fresca (per Omicron non per Delta però)..con la terza una certa protezione ce l'hai e infatti i numeri che hai postato lo confermano


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Grazie, aggiungo un altro dato, visto che ogni tanto qualcuno riporta fonti e non teorie a caso sentite dai fenomeni della televisione:
> 
> In Germania nell'ultimo rapporto settimanale dell'anno su 6788 casi accertati di persone affette dalla variante omicron si registra che i positivi mostrano i seguenti sintomi lievi:
> - naso che cola 54%
> ...


questi dati su omicron fanno ben sperare...piu contagiosa ma meno cattiva...speriamo...perchè la mia razionalità sta andando a farsi benedire...oggi poi in particolare


----------



## Sam (1 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi qui dentro in quanti pensano che Draghi darà via libera all'obbligo ?? E se si quanto potrà durare ? Per sempre ?


Non credo, personalmente, che Draghi promulgherà mai l'obbligo vaccinale, per due motivi:
1) questione di assunzione di responsabilità. La situazione attuale è perfetta, perché con un obbligo indiretto puoi costringere le persone a farsi fare un TSO assumendosi personalmente il rischio se qualcosa va male, e quindi non sobbarcando lo Stato di questo onere.

2) A Draghi non credo interessi vaccinare la Casalinga di Voghera di 60 anni che per paura non si vaccina. Draghi vuole piegare la frangia che si oppone. Quella che si documenta e documenta a sua volta. Quella che può effettivamente sovvertire l'ordine, protestando continuamente e mettendo la pulce nell'orecchio a chi precedentemente aveva dato consenso.
Da un punto di vista mediatico li dipinge come idioti, selezionando accuratamente nei servizi i soggetti più ignoranti per screditarne la totalità agli occhi del pubblico. Ma quello a cui Draghi punta è ben altro, ovvero la frangia intellettuale dei resistenti.

Sono molto più propenso a credere che aumenterà le restrizioni del Green Pass fino a renderle oggettivamente insostenibili per chiunque.

Sulla questione durata, beh, è difficile dirlo. A mio avviso anche più della fine dell'attuale proroga dello stato di emergenza.
Draghi, a mio parere, si sta preparando per il Colle. Da lì avrebbe molta più mano libera nell'indirizzare la scelta delle formazioni governative, e per un lasso di tempo più lungo.
Non credo farà l'errore di scendere nell'arena elettorale che fece Monti. Candidarsi alle elezioni vuol dire schierarsi politicamente con un soggetto politico specifico, a scapito di altri. Dal Colle può tenerli in pugno e far fare loro quello che dice lui (che poi è quello che a sua volta gli viene detto da qualcun altro).

Sulla durata eterna non credo. A mio avviso, è chiaro che lo stato di emergenza finirà e con esso le disposizioni criminali. Bisogna però capire per quanto tempo, prima che si verifichi un'altra emergenza che richieda di nuovo misure straordinarie e, probabilmente, ancora più stringenti nei confronti delle libertà individuali.

Poi, per carità, tutto può essere.

Ciò che mi spaventa di più non è ciò che stanno facendo oggi, ma ciò che penseranno domani.


----------



## princeps (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non credo, personalmente, che Draghi promulgherà mai l'obbligo vaccinale, per due motivi:
> 1) questione di assunzione di responsabilità. La situazione attuale è perfetta, perché con un obbligo indiretto puoi costringere le persone a farsi fare un TSO assumendosi personalmente il rischio se qualcosa va male, e quindi non sobbarcando lo Stato di questo onere.
> 
> 2) A Draghi non credo interessi vaccinare la Casalinga di Voghera di 60 anni che per paura non si vaccina. Draghi vuole piegare la frangia che si oppone. Quella che si documenta e documenta a sua volta. Quella che può effettivamente sovvertire l'ordine, protestando continuamente e mettendo la pulce nell'orecchio a chi precedentemente aveva dato consenso.
> ...


io sono terrorizzato dall'obbligo vaccinale, temo che "l'emergenza" sia già un metodo di governo e difficilmente si tornerà al mondo pre-emergenziale, sono due anni ormai che viviamo in questa emergenza , si può ancora parlare di emergenza o non è già a tutti gli effetti la nuova normalità?non è l'emergenza stessa la nuova normalità e quindi metodo di governo che sospende e introduce un nuovo stato di emergenza permanente e perenne in nome della quale non vi è diritto di mettere nulla a riguardo in discussione?

spero tu abbia ragione ma temo tu abbia torto


----------



## Raryof (1 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non credo, personalmente, che Draghi promulgherà mai l'obbligo vaccinale, per due motivi:
> 1) questione di assunzione di responsabilità. La situazione attuale è perfetta, perché con un obbligo indiretto puoi costringere le persone a farsi fare un TSO assumendosi personalmente il rischio se qualcosa va male, e quindi non sobbarcando lo Stato di questo onere.
> 
> 2) A Draghi non credo interessi vaccinare la Casalinga di Voghera di 60 anni che per paura non si vaccina. Draghi vuole piegare la frangia che si oppone. Quella che si documenta e documenta a sua volta. Quella che può effettivamente sovvertire l'ordine, protestando continuamente e mettendo la pulce nell'orecchio a chi precedentemente aveva dato consenso.
> ...


Il punto è questo, dal momento che ficchi dentro le peggiori limitazioni di libertà possibili chi è che dirà "ok ora basta, alleggeriamo il carico e si torna come prima"?
A me sembra davvero surreale, obblighi le persone sul lavoro ma poi quando lo togli l'obbligo? il green pass per come è stato annunciato, in teoria, non dovrebbe mai essere tolto, perché non c'è una fine, non c'è un halt fermi tutti, non puoi fare un decreto a settimana e minacciare uno stato che non si fa iniettare della roba per non finire male con un raffreddore, questo Draghi ha bisogno di media e giornali a favore, che devono a loro volta alleggerire la situazione facendola passare per una gestione saggia e illuminante, mi sembra assurdo che nessuno abbia ancora previsto una fase, diciamo così, di alleggerimento sociale, perché se metti e metti continuamente poi o sei così furbo da toglierti e non passare per il colpevole o 'sto paese è davvero finito; sensazione mia è che finché potranno agiranno, perché non sanno cosa potrebbe succedere più avanti, ma io non so niente e ragiono con la mia testa, se loro son sicuri di poter tirare avanti fino alla fine di questo test, di questa sperimentazione su umani, per almeno 3 anni ancora allora bona, hanno il culo parato, potranno mettere tutti i finti obblighi che vorranno ma nessuno capirà mai o si chiederà mai se saranno sostenibili, se sarà sostenibile far fallire delle imprese o tagliare fuori mln di persone dal mondo del lavoro, perchè coi tamponi ci hanno guadagnato, con le minacce pure, ma poi hanno perso altrove, là dove non hanno fatto valutazioni serie, perché hanno distrutto il turismo, hanno diminuito i consumi e questo per malignità pura.
In nessuno stato ti metti contro delle persone o gli fai perdere la fiducia nel loro credo o nei loro diritti costituzionali che un tempo parevano sacri, in nessuno stato, perché poi quelle stesse persone le avrai contro, sia che siano puntarate sia che non lo siano e che se ne vadano all'estero (e non c'è bisogno della minaccia, è sempre stato così), è effettivamente ridicolo non prevedere un punto di ritorno, una "pace", ormai irraggiungibile, a meno che il grande tiranno non si tolga lasciando agli altri un paese sotto minaccia e innocuo, con un nuovo manichino a far cose per conto dell'Europa e con un paese civilmente involuto e senza più fiducia nelle istituzioni, questi sono danni che si vedranno nel corso degli anni, mica tra 2 mesi, ma per allora il cittadino medio sarà stato talmente tanto lobotomizzato che sarà difficile pure capire cosa potrà succedere e quindi sarà necessario vivere in una pandemia infinita a cui ne seguiranno altre.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che Omicron buca i vaccini lo stanno dicendo da settimane in tutte le lingue
> 
> 2 dosi è come acqua fresca (per Omicron non per Delta però)..con la terza una certa protezione ce l'hai e infatti i numeri che hai postato lo confermano


Bisogna anche chiedersi cosa si intende per "bucare i vaccini". Cioè che un vaccinato si ammala con Omicron come si ammalerebbe un non vaccinato? Perché, se si intende il solo contagio, tutte le varianti bucano i vaccini.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che Omicron buca i vaccini lo stanno dicendo da settimane in tutte le lingue
> 
> 2 dosi è come acqua fresca (per Omicron non per Delta però)..con la terza una certa protezione ce l'hai e infatti i numeri che hai postato lo confermano


La cosa curiosa è che si contagiano con Omicron più i vaccinati, anche con 3 dosi, rispetto ai non vaccinati (stavolta, prima che qualcuno avanzi le solite obiezioni, anche in rapporto a quanti rientrano in tali categorie sul totale della popolazione).


----------



## danjr (1 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi qui dentro in quanti pensano che Draghi darà via libera all'obbligo ?? E se si quanto potrà durare ? Per sempre ?


Obbligo no… ma super green pass penso di sì…


----------



## danjr (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La cosa curiosa è che si contagiano con Omicron più i vaccinati, anche con 3 dosi, rispetto ai non vaccinati (stavolta, prima che qualcuno avanzi le solite obiezioni, anche in rapporto a quanti rientrano in tali categorie sul totale della popolazione).


si vede che il corona per sopravvivere è sceso a compromessi. Nel caso, se è vero che si va verso una forma lieve, ringraziamo chi si è vaccinato


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La cosa curiosa è che si contagiano con Omicron più i vaccinati, anche con 3 dosi, rispetto ai non vaccinati (stavolta, prima che qualcuno avanzi le solite obiezioni, anche in rapporto a quanti rientrano in tali categorie sul totale della popolazione).


secondo i dati che hai postato te prima si vede solo che i vaccinati contagiati sono la maggioranza dei casi...il che torna totalmente visto che omicron contagia appunto tutti e la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è vaccinata...quindi nulla di anomalo

quello scrivi tra parentesi da quei dati non emerge...anche perchè significherebbe che su 50 vaccinati esposti e non vaccinati esposti si contagiano piu i primi..che sinceramente non l'ho ancora sentita dire

magari! in quel caso è facile...basta non vaccinarsi...


----------



## Andris (1 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *che Omicron buca i vaccini lo stanno dicendo da settimane in tutte le lingue
> 
> 2 dosi è come acqua fresca (per Omicron* non per Delta però)..con la terza una certa protezione ce l'hai e infatti i numeri che hai postato lo confermano


ed è per questo che ci sono milioni e milioni di persone in ritardo per la terza dose ?
bella gestione di Draghi e Figiuolo, iniziamo a contare i morti dovuti a questo ritardo che mi sembrano parecchi
iniziamo a fare le pulci a questi unti del Signore, visto che i giornali se ne guardano
fino al 1 febbraio ancora a nove mesi il green pass, tra un mese passa a sei mesi che sono comunque oltre l'efficacia


----------



## __king george__ (1 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ed è per questo che ci sono milioni e milioni di persone in ritardo per la terza dose ?
> bella gestione di Draghi e Figiuolo, iniziamo a contare i morti dovuti a questo ritardo che mi sembrano parecchi
> iniziamo a fare le pulci a questi unti del Signore, visto che i giornali se ne guardano
> fino al 1 febbraio ancora a nove mesi il green pass, tra un mese passa a sei mesi che sono comunque oltre l'efficacia


cioè praticamente stai dicendo che sono troppo morbidi e dovrebbero essere piu rigidi?


----------



## Andris (1 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè praticamente stai dicendo che sono troppo morbidi e dovrebbero essere piu rigidi?


se hai le persone già vaccinate e disposte a continuare a farlo perchè hanno perso tutto questo tempo ?
avevi già l'esempio di Israele e non solo che ha anticipato, pure il Regno Unito, i segnali erano chiarissimi.
stai rincorrendo le persone non vaccinate quando i danni del ritardo sono immensamente più gravi, visto che i vaccinati non fanno il tampone se non rarissimi casi di professioni al contrario dei non vaccinati per avere il green pass
hai fatto circolare le persone asintomatiche e pauci sintomatiche con il green pass, è grave l'errore gestionale

ricordo benissimo che si gasavano "oggi tot migliaia prime dosi" quando mancavano colpevolmente MILIONI di terze dosi


----------



## raducioiu (1 Gennaio 2022)

> secondo i dati che hai postato te prima si vede solo che i vaccinati contagiati sono la maggioranza dei casi...il che torna totalmente visto che omicron contagia appunto tutti e la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è vaccinata...quindi nulla di anomalo
> 
> quello scrivi tra parentesi da quei dati non emerge...anche perchè significherebbe che su 50 vaccinati esposti e non vaccinati esposti si contagiano piu i primi..che sinceramente non l'ho ancora sentita dire
> 
> magari! in quel caso è facile...basta non vaccinarsi...



A me sembra che qualcosa di strano ci sia, almeno per i dati tedeschi:
Vaccinati: 74% popolazione | 95,6% dei casi omicron
Terze dosi: 38% popolazione | 28% dei casi omicron
Non vaccinati: 26% popolazione | 4,4% dei casi omicron

Vedremo i prossimi dati, considerando anche le titubanze di Israele sui rischi della quarta dose e quanto sostenuto da alcuni scienziati. Però meglio attendere più dati prima di fare osservazioni.


----------

